# For everyone who has a Jam x Whitey Baby hatched on June 29



## Meg90 (Sep 29, 2009)

Please post some pictures in this thread! (shoot for three only--don't want to bog it down tooo early with pics :shock: )

My idea in this thread will be a place where people can post a Jam and Whitey baby's picture EVERY MONTH on the 29th, so we can see how everyone is growing!

I am just STOKED that there is so many out of one clutch on this forum. It will be awesome to share and compare growth through pictures!

I'll get it started.

Here is my Cleo. She's got a bit of a black nose, not what I'd consider a full one. 















She is three months old today. I have not measured her yet, but from an eyeballed estimate, I would say 20-21 inches. I know some of her clutch-mates are larger, but I did ask for a girl, so that might explain it!



Lets see those babies! I've you've got a measurement, post that too!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 29, 2009)

this is nero i believe he is a jam and whitey hatchling i remember bobby told me he was born at the end of june and he has a black nose like most of the others ive seen he is currently 25" long


----------



## Fork (Sep 29, 2009)

This is Zero, unlike his brothers and sisters he doesn't have a black nose :rasp


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is my boy Zero I just got him yesterday on his 3 month birth day. I measured him and hes about 22"


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's Jango. He was 28" in this pic, he's 30" now. 





Today. Kinda hard to take a pic of a lizard in one hand with the camera in the other. My elbow is about where his eye is.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 30, 2009)

here is "Bee", he was 22" on Monday and he was 23,3/4" yesterday. I am expecting him to be about 4 feet by the time I get home from work today. Lol!


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 30, 2009)

Are any of the males showing Spurrs yet? Still may be too early, but Jango doesn't have them. I'm going to wait untill he's 6 months old, if he doesn't have them by then, I'll be changin' his name to something a little more.... feminine.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 30, 2009)

Was he too young to sex when you got him? I'm guessing 4 wks is pretty tiny! I asked for a girl, when I talked to Bobby. But I can always change her name to Cleon if she goes the other way! haha


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been told that Bobby is pretty good at sexing the babies, but I've seen several on this site that weren't what their owners asked for. 
I asked for a male, but honestly, It's no big deal. He/she is beautiful and has a great personality. If "he" is indeed a "she", it's nothing more than a name change. I don't plan on breeding him/her.
He doesn't seem to like Jango anyway. He never answers me when I call him. :lol:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Jango's a beast! I would think he was a male or going out for the all girl fastpitch softball team


----------



## reptastic (Sep 30, 2009)

well nero hasn't shown any spurs, but he do have a bead like thing in his vent and he hates when I rub on his tail just below his vent he goes pysco lol so im guess he don't like me touching his goods lol so im 75% sure he is a he


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 30, 2009)

No 'riods here... nope... nosiree....


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 30, 2009)

reptastic said:


> well nero hasn't shown any spurs, but he do have a bead like thing in his vent and he hates when I rub on his tail just below his vent he goes pysco lol so im guess he don't like me touching his goods lol so im 75% sure he is a he



Did anyone see the episode of family guy when Peter had the prostate exam?

I just had an image in my head of Nero acting like Peter.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 30, 2009)

lmao it was I didn't think of that

btw he even tried to bite me but it was more of a warning nip


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 30, 2009)

That's so funny!


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 1, 2009)

reptastic said:


> btw he even tried to bite me but it was more of a warning nip



The last time I was checking Jango for spurrs, he turned his head and coughed. :lol:


----------



## chuckwalla (Oct 3, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my Jam and Whitey baby that was also born on June 29th. He arrived on September 21st, his name is Kramer. He was about 18 inches when he got here, now just over 20 inches. Here are a few horrible quality pics from my cell phone.


Kramer enjoying a nice warm bath





He pushes upward when I rub his back, I guess he's a sucker for a good massage





Checking out the view down below





A feast for a King








More to come, with a real camera. :roll:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Quijibo, lmao!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats Chuckwalla, very nice, welcome to the family


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 3, 2009)

Wecome to the fold. :cheers


----------



## Fork (Oct 3, 2009)

My Jam x Whitey is afraid of superworms!!! every time he see's them he goes running... i want him to try one because i know he'll love them, what should i do?


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 3, 2009)

Next feeding, give him a few freshly dead ones before you feed him anything else. Or, try some small meal worms?
Jango sucks down supers like candy. :drool


----------



## Fork (Oct 3, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Next feeding, give him a few freshly dead ones before you feed him anything else. Or, try some small meal worms?
> Jango sucks down supers like candy. :drool



good idea 

It's not an issue of consumption, he is literally scared of them. He jumped out of his feeding bin when i tried to feed him some today.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 6, 2009)

So, has anyone been able to confirm that their male is indeed a male yet? I've been looking at pictures of spurs on some pretty young males and appearantly an enlarged scale starts to appear at a very young age. I have not been able to find anything that says at what age the scales start to become visible, but I found a post from Bobby that shows the scales, though barely visible, on a male under 2'.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3367&p=38764&hilit=spurs#p38764" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php ... urs#p38764</a><!-- m -->

On Jango, I can't see anything that even looks like a spur, or even a slightly enlarged scale. I'm starting to get a little bummed. Even though Jango is beautiful and has a great disposition, I wanted a male.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Fork said:


> My Jam x Whitey is afraid of superworms!!! every time he see's them he goes running... i want him to try one because i know he'll love them, what should i do?




When I feed Bumblebee superworms, he eats a few then eyeballs one, grabs it, snaps it's neck or whatever it has and spits it out and leaves it. Then he repeats the process about 3 times. It's very bizarre


----------



## kaa (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol, I'm not sure if mine is from this litter. I pm'ed bobby, but he didn't reply, I figure he is pretty busy, but it's fine, I am really happy with my gu, regardless who the parents are.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 6, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> So, has anyone been able to confirm that their male is indeed a male yet? I've been looking at pictures of spurs on some pretty young males and appearantly an enlarged scale starts to appear at a very young age. I have not been able to find anything that says at what age the scales start to become visible, but I found a post from Bobby that shows the scales, though barely visible, on a male under 2'.
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3367&p=38764&hilit=spurs#p38764" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php ... urs#p38764</a><!-- m -->
> 
> On Jango, I can't see anything that even looks like a spur, or even a slightly enlarged scale. I'm starting to get a little bummed. Even though Jango is beautiful and has a great disposition, I wanted a male.



Same here i dont see anything im going to upload some pics later and see if bobby can tell or maybe there still just too young still also i remember reading somewere (cant remember were) that on younger male tegus you can feel a small bead like thing in there vent i do feel that but see no spurs


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't have enough experience with tegu's to know exactly where/what to feel for. If he was a monitor, I'd say he was a male based on the difference in the firmness and diameter of his tail where his hemipenes would be. I took a close up pic of the area where the enlarged scales usually are and I see nothing. But, I have yet to find any info on what age these scales are visible, only length. If most Tegu's reach 2' at 6 months, and the spurs appear at 6 months, than it's easy to say they show up at 2'. But what if the animal reaches 2' at 3 months? I still haven't found anyone with a gu as young as ours with spurs.
:?:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe it is still at 6 months no matter what size he is before then? Idk


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Aye. That's what I've been trying to find out. Is it size, or age. No one seems to have an answer. Most just say size. But their answer is based on older Tegu's.
This has really gotten me curious. Since our Gu's are so big, we might know for sure in a few months if the spurs do show up, if it's size, or age.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

I just spoke with Bobby last night and found out that my black and white is part of the family too!

I need to snap some new pictures of him, but here's what I have so far:
A couple days after I got him






and him "smothering" my red last Thursday


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

I just wanted to add another dimension to this thread, seeing as how I haven't seen it discussed yet.

Temperament! How is everyone's J&W's personality?
As for mine, the minute I opened the pillowcase he walked right out and climbed up my shirt and onto my shoulder to perch up there, it's been that way ever since. He's never hissed, whipped, nipped, or anything even remotely aggressive and is content to spend hours climbing on me, in my shirt, and my least favorite: using my ears as a ladder to get onto my head... so many little scratches on the scalp!

I take him around town with me when I'm running tegu related errands too, he's exposed to all sorts of different people, heck last night I took him to Home Depot tucked into my shirt to pick up a larger hood for my clamp lamp (MVB bulbs are HUGE), once my hands were full he decided it was time to emerge from the collar of my shirt. I got stuck there for a good extra 20 minutes as people stopped me to take camera phone pictures of him and curious kids gathered around to look at the lazy lizard on my shoulder.

I never imagined that a lizard could be so amazingly relaxed around people, especially at such a young age!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

It seems that all the Jam/Whitey babies have great temperments. At least the ones that are posting. I am still nervous to take him out without a leash on. That may just be me and not him


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Aye. That's what I've been trying to find out. Is it size, or age. No one seems to have an answer. Most just say size. But their answer is based on older Tegu's.
> This has really gotten me curious. Since our Gu's are so big, we might know for sure in a few months if the spurs do show up, if it's size, or age.





we will see. I hope he doesnt hibernate. Its been awesome bonding with him. If they do hibernate, does the bonding process start over again or do you pick up where you left off? I know with the monitors I have kept, if they were left alone for 5 months or so I would have to be cautious and start over. then again, tegus are not monitors. If anybody has input on this that would be great


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Jango's been a peach since the day I got him at 4 weeks.
That being said, please, these are not jewelry. Many folks are frightened or just disgusted with reptiles, and this does nothing but stoke their resentment. There are many people who feel they should be banned and this can (and does) encourage them to act againt ownership. Many reptiles carry salmonella and everyone knows it. You may be the best at keeping your herp clean, but the person standing behind you in line at Home Depot (the one that has to use the stylus or money you lust touched) does not know this. There is a time and a place to take your herp out in public. For every 1 person who thinks it's neat, there are 10 peolple who think you and your lizard are offensive. And believe me, pet shops are no different. There are just as many people there that think they should be banned.
Sorry if this offends anyone, but, in my 40+ years of being a reptile enthusiast, I've noticed there are generally 2 camps of reptile owners, those who truly love their animals and herps in general, and those who only buy them because they think they are "Cool" and want to show them off to everyone. The "Cool" camps are the reason reptile bans are popping up everywhere. The "Cool" herps are the ones that end up neglected or dumped after their owners have shown them to all their freinds and the Coolness wear's off.

:rant


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> I hope he doesnt hibernate.



I keep Jango in an area of my basement that has no outside light. I keep his(her?) temp/lighting constant so I doubt very much he will hibernate. He is still very active and eating like a pig. Normally, it takes shortening light cycles and slow average cooling to get herps to hibe. Some seem to key off of the shorter days, some the cooling temps. My guess is, it all depends on how cold tolerant the herp is. I've had toads that were still active well after the first frost.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Jango's been a peach since the day I got him at 4 weeks.
> That being said, please, these are not jewelry. Many folks are frightened or just disgusted with reptiles, and this does nothing but stoke their resentment. There are many people who feel they should be banned and this can (and does) encourage them to act againt ownership. Many reptiles carry salmonella and everyone knows it. You may be the best at keeping your herp clean, but the person standing behind you in line at Home Depot (the one that has to use the stylus or money you lust touched) does not know this. There is a time and a place to take your herp out in public. For every 1 person who thinks it's neat, there are 10 peolple who think you and your lizard are offensive. And believe me, pet shops are no different. There are just as many people there that think they should be banned.
> Sorry if this offends anyone, but, after 40+ years of being a reptile enthusiast, I've noticed there are generally 2 camps of reptile owners, those who truly love their animals and herps in general, and those who only buy them because they think they are "Cool" and want to show them off to everyone. The "Cool" camps are the reason reptile bans are popping up everywhere. The "Cool" herps are the ones that end up neglected or dumped after their owners have shown them to all their freinds and the Coolness wear's off.
> 
> :rant


Well for clarification, the Home Depot trip wasn't originally in the plan, I generally only take him (like I said) on tegu related errands, like to the local herp store that I purchase my feeders where I can talk with fellow reptile nuts. I also attempted to keep him concealed to avoid any issues, but with my hands full there wasn't much I could do to prevent him from squirming out.

I'm not among the reptiles as jewelry faction, I've been keeping reptiles since I was a child and it's always been due to my fascination, appreciation, and desire to learn about them. My friends all think my reptile obsession is weird... take that however you'd like 

I'd also like to counter your point about people being "offended" by reptiles. There will always be people who don't understand or think that they are filthy creatures that should have never been introduced into this county... this belief is based on ignorance. These people are already set in their ways and already believe reptiles should be banned... by having one out in public I stand just as much of a chance of converting, or educating someone who is on the fence. I'm in no way advocating hauling a reptile around with you as some sort of accessory or attention grabber (I prefer to be left alone, personally), but education is the only way to combat ignorance, and I'm not willing to hide, or be ashamed of my animal in fear that some idiot is going to get riled up about it.

Lastly, as for the bacteria argument, I could make the same claim about touching the stylus after ANY human being touched it. God knows what their restroom etiquette is like.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe that in many cases animals are far cleaner than people. however, people have the voice to make the protest against things. I live in south Florida where the bill was just past two weeks ago banning the so called ROC, (reptiles of concern) which include anacondas, burmese, retics and amythistine pythons and nile monitors and a few others. In the news paper there were people saying its about time, we should ban all exotic animals coming into the country, etc, etc..... And my favorite was "while we are at it, can you get rid of the alligators too" so it doesnt matter if its an exotic or a native species. And im sure they dont care that by removing the alligator will mess up the ecosystem also. i dont think that would happen, however the seed is now planted.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey there Florida-buddy, I actually live in Lake Worth too! Florida is always going to be a hot-bed of anti-reptile sentiments, thanks to careless pet owners releasing their iguanas into the wild, and the resulting sensationalism on the news, combined with the amazing amount of ignorance of people in the southern part of this state. It's sad, and I do hope we don't land ourselves in a situation where more animals are added to the RoC list. Hopefully people have the good sense to not release their tegus into the wild =/


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

There's a HUGE difference between educating where invited, and educating where you are not. To think you can "educate" a person when you weren't asked is, at the very least, arrogant, as is assuming that their fears are ignorence. Some people are terrified of reptiles, just like there are some that are terrified of heights. You have as good a chance convincing them they are OK as they have of convincing you they are not. Ignorence also implies that there is no evidence to back up a persons concerns. There is plenty of evidence to show that many of their concerns are well founded. As for the opinion that you can convert someone who is "on the fence", you have just as much of a chance of making that fence sitter an anti. There are many who just don't, and never will, care. We are the minority here. You have no constitutional "right" to own reptiles. Make yourself a nuisance, and those who don't share your passion for reptiles will make it illegal for you to own one. For many, the "idiot" is you. You may not care what others think, but I try to do my part to ensure that I, and my children, will be able to keep exotics in the future.

People have the right to dislike reptiles just as much as you have the right to enjoy them.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

BTW, I've participated in field counts and the impact of non indig species is staggaring. Ive seen areas where entire populations have been decimated in a very short time. A healthy population of nile monitors can whipe out the alligator population. 
The ignorant are the ones dumping their animals. These bans are the direct result of these types of counts.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, this is how Cleo and I are doing <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-YhT1ufCbY" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-YhT1ufCbY</a><!-- m -->

I also would not continue to take your Gu out on errands. Babies do not retain heat as well as adults do, and one reason he's behaving is because he is cooler. While it might seem cool to show him off, you show the wrong type of person, and you can have a major problem on your hands.

All someone needs to know is the species, and they can go right online a buy their very own "tame, sweet, tegu". People want what looks like "fun" and a big, friendly lizard is definitely fun. 

What they weren't seeing was the weeks worth of effort you put into him to get him tame, and they aren't seeing that he came from a good breeder, and not from a crappy import pet store.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> There's a HUGE difference between educating where invited, and educating where you are not. To think you can "educate" a person when you weren't asked is, at the very least, arrogant, as is assuming that their fears are ignorence. Some people are terrified of reptiles, just like there are some that are terrified of heights. You have as good a chance convincing them they are OK as they have of convincing you they are not. Ignorence also implies that there is no evidence to back up a persons concerns. There is plenty of evidence to show that many of their concerns are well founded. As for the opinion that you can convert someone who is "on the fence", you have just as much of a chance of making that fence sitter an anti. There are many who just don't, and never will, care. We are the minority here. You have no constitutional "right" to own reptiles. Make yourself a nuisance, and those who don't share your passion for reptiles will make it illegal for you to own one.
> People have the right to dislike reptiles just as much as you have the right to enjoy them.


You are distorting what I said. I never made any sort of claim that I force my reptile into people's everyday lives and try to coerce them into liking them. I never approach someone, tegu in hand and insist they touch it or listen to a diatribe about reptiles. When I speak of education I speak of people who approach me, and ask me a question. To answer that question is to educate, to see a reptile that defies their perception (vicious, slimy, scary, what-have-you) with a docile curious animal also does go some distance in changing the viewpoint of some.

Ignorance is defined as being unaware, lacking knowledge, or willfully avoiding knowledge. That is what I speak of, to lump every reptile into a neat little "menace" pile based on the misguided ideal that ALL exotic animals are a potential keystone species in the making IS ignorance. It is true, some people have phobias, but those cases are few and far between, and as I said I *never* force my animals on *anyone*. We're also not discussing me having some false sense of entitlement to haul a reptile wherever I want and not expect any fallout, which is why, as I said before it's normally restricted to trips to the local herp supply store. 

I do fully understand the ramifications of exotic populations in the wild. I do live in Florida afterall, a place where pretty much ANY reptile can thrive. Fears over people releasing pets into the wild and destroying natural habitats is for the most part well-founded, but the assumption can't be made that every pet owner is going to carelessly release a large carnivorous lizard in their back yard. The problem is, these valid rational arguments are drowned out by the "ignorant" who think anything with scales is "icky".

But... we're derailing the point of this thread, I don't think we really need to argue, I do agree with you on a lot of points, and nothing you've said is wrong beyond semantics. I think we're all passionate about this subject, and I didn't mean for my anecdote to spiral this thread into a battleground over reptile ownership rights.

Now- on with the pictures and cute tegu stories!


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Well said Meg. 
Even if he's warm, the cute little python, boid, or lizard that's all curled up in the palm of your hand is not being docile. He's terrified and in stress. Young lizards, even terrestrial species, climb when they feel threatened. Young reptiles sit very still as a defence (camoflage). A reptile at ease is a roaming reptile.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Reptile Phobia is much more common than you believe. As are those who know very much about reptiles, and would like to see exotics banned. One non-indig species (ex. nile mons) _can_ whipe out a keystone species (ex. gators). Since you're in Fla, ask any biologist what he thinks can happen if the Gambian Giant Pouched Rat gets off the keys. Most likely the result of one breeder dumping his stock.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, seems everything I've said has been cherry-picked into making me seem like a horrible irresponsible person 

Facts:
- I live in Florida... we're not talking about cold weather, it's still in the 90s most days. (Yes I do realize there's a difference between 85-95 degree ambient and 105 degree basking spot, but that's hardly enough to stress him or put him into an artificial state of tranquility)

- When out of the house he's normally "burrowing" between two shirts, which he's quite adept at getting in and out of based on his temperature or comfort level with people around.

Let me also reiterate, he only comes with me when I'm going to the herp store, it's not about showing off, it's about trying to spend as much time as possible with him in the few hours I have between getting off of work and turning his lights off. Also once again, this trip was an isolated incident, I had to pick up some mice for him, and when I found out the place didn't carry larger light hoods I made a quick stop at Home Depot to pick one up, he slipped out of my shirt and onto my shoulder, which I wasn't planning, and as a result people saw him and asked questions. End of story. It's not like I take him to the mall or to the supermarket, or scare little girls in the park


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Point taken. As a person who's stood in front of others and shared my reptiles and my knowledge of them, I know how fulfilling it can be. If you are not already, join a local herp society and tag along on one of their seminars. Lots of fun, lots of like-minded folk (with a few "nuts" thrown in). 
When I take my herps in public they're bagged. To prevent attention, and to prevent harm to the animal.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Point taken. As a person who's stood in front of others and shared my reptiles and my knowledge of them, I know how fulfilling it can be. If you are not already, join a local herp society and tag along on one of their seminars. Lots of fun, lots of like-minded folk (with a few "nuts" thrown in).


I'll have to see what's around here, I wouldn't mind meeting a few like-minded individuals, among my friends I'm normally just the weird guy with the lizards. It feels good to be able to talk to others about something you're passionate about, which is why I think we're all here after all 

I do honestly value the opinion of the people on this forum, especially knowing the folks in this thread are sorta like an extended family to my 'gu and I!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not they are a threat, but yesterday when I pulled out of wendy's, a Chinese water dragon ran across the street in front of my car. It one more thing that people can be upset about


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Not they are a threat, but yesterday when I pulled out of wendy's, a Chinese water dragon ran across the street in front of my car. It one more thing that people can be upset about


Yeah I've been seeing a number of basilisks near local canals as of late too =/


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

As inert as these may seem, they are all a threat to some species, somewhere. Think, Brown Tree snake, Marine toad...  
The first Basilisk I saw in Fla was about 20 years ago. In that 8 months period of herping, I only saw 1, and no iguanas.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> As inert as these may seem, they are all a threat to some species, somewhere. Think, Brown Tree snake, Marine toad...
> The first Basilisk I saw in Fla was about 20 years ago. In that 8 months period of herping, I only saw 1, and no iguanas.


I suppose there's still hope that they don't have any really established breeding colonies... but it's kind of like roaches, if you see one there's normally A LOT more where that came from =(


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Very true, I now see iguanas everywhere walking down my street


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

ahhh! The offtopic! Lets keep this on the Gus people.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Zilch said:


> among my friends I'm normally just the weird guy with the lizards.



Dude, among my _family_, I'm still the wierd guy with the lizards.... :roll:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Dude, among my _family_, I'm still the wierd guy with the lizards.... :roll:


My mother broke this gem out on me a couple days ago:
"How are the tegus doing?"
"Doing great, growing fast... but you've always been kind of weirded out by my lizards..."
"Well, it's the closest thing I have to grandkids!"

:doh 

Sorry for the derail Meg! I'll behave from now on!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

:-D That was gu related!

What did yall think of my latest Cleo vid?


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice as always, she's a looker. I love the black nose, funny how only part of the clutch inherited that 

I've really got to measure mine, I keep watching these pictures and videos and thinking "Wow these guys are getting big!". I think I just see mine everyday so I don't see the growth as clearly as you see it in others. He's going into his second shed in 2 weeks already!

I don't know if I mentioned my setup before, they're both in a temporary cage until I finish the big one. It won't last them more than 2-3 more weeks, especially with the red eating like he's supposed to, but I made it out of sterilite tub (Ghetto, but temporary), with a hardware cloth grill for the light on top. While I was building it though I added a PVC tube with a removable endcap on the side. It's sort of my take on the bathtub trick, whenever I'm home at the computer I just pop the cap off and let them venture out on their own (I'm sitting to the right of the cage), they get to lick at me and climb around on my keyboard and onto my hands and eventually they usually end up asleep on my lap or tucked into my shirt. It really is the weirdest thing, if you give them a bit of trust, they seem to trust you a lot more.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> ahhh! The offtopic! Lets keep this on the Gus people.



Who's Gus? And why does he have his own people? :lol: 

Anyhoo, here's some pics of Jango in the bath today after eating 3 mice.(NSFW).


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh I'm SO getting fired for looking at this. 'Gu's gone wild!


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Zilch said:


> they get to lick at me and climb around on my keyboard



Careful... about 2 weeks ago, Jango peed on my um, _last_ keyboard. I think he was a little jealous.
Just wait 'till he starts following you room to room. Pretty cool... in a sort of creepy kind of way...


----------



## Zilch (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Careful... about 2 weeks ago, Jango peed on my um, _last_ keyboard. I think he was a little jealous.
> Just wait 'till he starts following you room to room. Pretty cool... in a sort of creepy kind of way...


Thankfully the black and white has been dropping his bombs in the feeding bin after eating... but I wouldn't be surprised if the red decided to leave me a very non-electronic friendly gift dead in the center of my keyboard any day now haha


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here was us this afternoon (taken like 15 minutes ago)

(the best picture I could get haha)


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Thankfully, Jango has been stinkin' up the bin also. Makes it a lot easier to clean up after him. I hope he continues to do it as an adult, It's getting a little too cool outside to open the windows.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > ahhh! The offtopic! Lets keep this on the Gus people.
> ...




Jango sure is pretty


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow. That's amazing how dark Cleo is compared to Jango and 'Bee. 
I don't let Jango on my shoulders anymore unless I'm wearing something pretty thick. He hasn't grown much in length lately, only about 1 1/2" in 2 weeks and it all seems to be SVL (he's about 31" now), but he's gotten thicker across his shoulders and hips. He's getting heavy enough that his nails are starting to do some damage.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Jango sure is pretty



Um... don't you own his "twin"? :lol:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jango sure is pretty
> ...




Yes I do!


----------



## reptastic (Oct 7, 2009)

man jango is beautiful i cant wait to see how they look in year. im still trying to figure out this spur thing but im starting to think nero might be a girl but ill wait til he is about 6 mo. b4 i start saying she


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

Aye. All of the info I've found seems to point to 6 months. I'm going to hold off calling Jango a she until then also. Either way, he _or_ she should grow up to be a pretty impressive Gu. I'm going to try and get a weight on him soon, he seems to be putting on muscle mass instead of length lately.


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Aye. All of the info I've found seems to point to 6 months. I'm going to hold off calling Jango a she until then also. Either way, he _or_ she should grow up to be a pretty impressive Gu. I'm going to try and get a weight on him soon, he seems to be putting on muscle mass instead of length lately.



I don't know what it is but my Zero is only about 24" long  He doesn't even eat that much, and he's afraid of superworms still!!!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


>


Hey xbox!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

What state are you in? I'm in WI, and I have the same issue. Cleo doesn't eat as much as I would LIKE her too. But I think, no matter what I'm doing with my lights, she can feel the changes in barometric pressure, and is acting accordingly. My torts can tell if its a rainy day or not, without ever being outside.

I think the climate is part of the issue. I have just accepted that her growth will be slower because of it. She is very healthy and active otherwise.

And all I do on Xbox live is play Uno or watch netflix. Haha its the bf's really.


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> What state are you in? I'm in WI, and I have the same issue. Cleo doesn't eat as much as I would LIKE her too. But I think, no matter what I'm doing with my lights, she can feel the changes in barometric pressure, and is acting accordingly. My torts can tell if its a rainy day or not, without ever being outside.
> 
> I think the climate is part of the issue. I have just accepted that her growth will be slower because of it. She is very healthy and active otherwise.
> 
> And all I do on Xbox live is play Uno or watch netflix. Haha its the bf's really.



I live in OR so we probably are having the same problem for the same reasons


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> What state are you in? I'm in WI, and I have the same issue. Cleo doesn't eat as much as I would LIKE her too. But I think, no matter what I'm doing with my lights, she can feel the changes in barometric pressure, and is acting accordingly. My torts can tell if its a rainy day or not, without ever being outside.
> 
> I think the climate is part of the issue. I have just accepted that her growth will be slower because of it. She is very healthy and active otherwise.
> 
> And all I do on Xbox live is play Uno or watch netflix. Haha its the bf's really.


Lol I play Uno and cod waw on xbox only. Ive been playing alot of uno on xbox lately


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 7, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > What state are you in? I'm in WI, and I have the same issue. Cleo doesn't eat as much as I would LIKE her too. But I think, no matter what I'm doing with my lights, she can feel the changes in barometric pressure, and is acting accordingly. My torts can tell if its a rainy day or not, without ever being outside.
> ...




In south Florida it's 94 degrees with 85% humidity. Bee is a eating machine


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

Exactly what I am saying. The baro pressure down by you still is screaming SUMMER SUMMER SUMMER. Up here, its not. I am accepting that. I think as long as our tegus are eating at all, we are ahead of the game.

I am telling you. Animals can tell what the weather is, without every seeing through a window, or going outside. On dreary, rainy days, it takes all of my tortoises several extra hours to come out of their burrows. They can feel the changes in pressure, and in the wild, when it rains, they would stay inside their burrows all day and wait it out. Its the artificial heat and light of their basking bulbs that eventually rouses them, and gets them going after their food.


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Exactly what I am saying. The baro pressure down by you still is screaming SUMMER SUMMER SUMMER. Up here, its not. I am accepting that. I think as long as our tegus are eating at all, we are ahead of the game.
> 
> I am telling you. Animals can tell what the weather is, without every seeing through a window, or going outside. On dreary, rainy days, it takes all of my tortoises several extra hours to come out of their burrows. They can feel the changes in pressure, and in the wild, when it rains, they would stay inside their burrows all day and wait it out. Its the artificial heat and light of their basking bulbs that eventually rouses them, and gets them going after their food.




Yeah, i just wish my tegu would come out and eat  he needs to grow!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

I know....I was expecting an eating machine. But really---how big can their little stomachs be? That's what I keep telling myself. Cleo will grow at her own rate. If thats slow and steady, so be it. I am just keeping offering more than she will eat, and when the day comes when she wants to eat a few bites more, it will be available for her.


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I know....I was expecting an eating machine. But really---how big can their little stomachs be? That's what I keep telling myself. Cleo will grow at her own rate. If thats slow and steady, so be it. I am just keeping offering more than she will eat, and when the day comes when she wants to eat a few bites more, it will be available for her.



Yeah same here, haha.

I'm sad that my little tegu doesn't find insects appetizing yet :doh


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you tried crickets? I haven't--but I hear they go nuts for those.

Cleo thinks she has to "kill" everything. If its not turkey, or egg, she whips it around like nobody's business. Makes feeding f/t rats exciting again lol


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Have you tried crickets? I haven't--but I hear they go nuts for those.
> 
> Cleo thinks she has to "kill" everything. If its not turkey, or egg, she whips it around like nobody's business. Makes feeding f/t rats exciting again lol



He's only eaten turkey, f/t mice and some berries for me  i tried feeding him a cricket and he didn't go for it >.> i really want him to eat superworms and roaches.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you tried flipping a roach over on its back, so only the legs move? I hear that helps---I hate insects. I try to keep species that don't need to eat them. When my geckos turn down crickets, I dump them outside. Can't keep em in the apartment overnight. They FREAK me out hardcore. 

I can do anything reptile. Anything, without so much as flinching. But not bugs lol.


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Have you tried flipping a roach over on its back, so only the legs move? I hear that helps---I hate insects. I try to keep species that don't need to eat them. When my geckos turn down crickets, I dump them outside. Can't keep em in the apartment overnight. They FREAK me out hardcore.
> 
> I can do anything reptile. Anything, without so much as flinching. But not bugs lol.



It's more of a money issue with me, i can breed insects so i hope when he's done with the winter he'll chow down on some.

I like to cut down expenses when i can, because even though my reptiles eat before i do, i like to make it easier where i can.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

I feel that. I'll eat cup noodles for a month straight if that's what it takes to feed my brood. Luckily it's not! :-D We never cook---or we didn't before Cleo, now I HAVE to cook, or all that extra turkey will just go bad on me.

Ahhhh---I can't wait for the day when she'll eat more than one tablespoon out of the lb. LOL


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I feel that. I'll eat cup noodles for a month straight if that's what it takes to feed my brood. Luckily it's not! :-D We never cook---or we didn't before Cleo, now I HAVE to cook, or all that extra turkey will just go bad on me.
> 
> Ahhhh---I can't wait for the day when she'll eat more than one tablespoon out of the lb. LOL



Yeah seriously, at least with the insects you can put them back and save em for later!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

OR dump em outside! LOL


----------



## Fork (Oct 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> OR dump em outside! LOL



It's so cold that if the insects got out they'd die :rasp


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 8, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> What state are you in? I'm in WI, and I have the same issue. Cleo doesn't eat as much as I would LIKE her too. But I think, no matter what I'm doing with my lights, she can feel the changes in barometric pressure, and is acting accordingly. My torts can tell if its a rainy day or not, without ever being outside..



I live in Ohio. It's been pretty cool, frost at night, low to mid 50's during the day and rainy here. Jango still scurries out of his hide as soon as he hears me coming down the stairs. The only thing that has slowed with him is his growth lengthwise. He's back down to about 1" a week. Oddly, he seems to be going through an SVL phase, his tail has hardly grown at all in 2 weeks. He's getting wider through the muscle in his neck and back and he's gained quite a bit of weight. Overall, he looks like he's getting bigger instead of just longer. Up until recently, he still looked like a juvie, kind of stretched out, he's starting to look more like an adult now.
He seems to be getting a little more finicky about his food too. If I feed him eggs or turkey, he won't finish it. But he will eat dozens of supers for dessert. He will also scarf down as many mice as he can pack in. Today, he ate 3 adult mice, then began to dig at the bowl that I put his supers in. I let him roam for about an hour or so, then put him in his feed box with a couple dozen supers. He sucked them down like he was starving. Jango's just a pig. Plain and simple.
:drool

BTW, I make his turkey into balls and freeze them in little zip-lock snack bags. About a day or two before feeding, I put a bag in the fridge to thaw. He gets turkey every second or third day.


----------



## chuckwalla (Oct 8, 2009)

Fork said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > What state are you in? I'm in WI, and I have the same issue. Cleo doesn't eat as much as I would LIKE her too. But I think, no matter what I'm doing with my lights, she can feel the changes in barometric pressure, and is acting accordingly. My torts can tell if its a rainy day or not, without ever being outside.
> ...




I'm in Ca, and maybe in the same boat. Kramer is around 21 inches.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bee is outside and doesn't miss a beat. But I can create artificial heat. I sure would love to have me some cold weather down here in Florida. Lol!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quijibo, do you have a specific feeding routine. You said Jango gets turkey every two or three days. When do you feed mice and what else are you giving him beside the HGH, lol


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Bobby, 

Could you post some pictures of Jam and Whitey. I know I would love to see where these beutiful offspring come from and I'm sure others on here would too. It would be great to know how big they are as well because some of us have some beastly babies. Lol!
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Zilch (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got a chance to measure my little guy last night, kind of hard to keep them straight and still long enough to measure! He came in around 23"- probably more if I could keep him stretched out, but there's too many shiny things around for him to investigate haha.

After hearing about Jango though I think I'm going to go pick up some supers and see how he takes to them. He does enjoy Dubias quite a bit, but will only eat the huge ones... and the colony is too young still to feed him all of the breeders!

Also an opinion, I've been feeding him F/T fuzzy rats... which he swallows like they're nothing, should I move him into hopper mice? I'm still getting a feel for how much he can swallow... though it seems like if I put a small trailer in his bin he'd probably eat that


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 8, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Hi Bobby,
> 
> Could you post some pictures of Jam and Whitey. I know I would love to see where these beutiful offspring come from and I'm sure others on here would too. It would be great to know how big they are as well because some of us have some beastly babies. Lol!
> Thanks,
> Dave



Sorry Dave, but I do not have any pictures of this pair, I would go out and take some but they are fast asleep for the winter.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 8, 2009)

No problem, maybe after hibernation.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 8, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Quijibo, do you have a specific feeding routine. You said Jango gets turkey every two or three days. When do you feed mice and what else are you giving him beside the HGH, lol



Day 1: turkey with calcium+ Cod liver oil. Day 2: Egg "omelet"- Egg, shell, few pieces of ground up Iams dry cat food for extra flavor. Day 3 or 4: Mice (notice I didn't say "mouse"). After every feeding he gets supers until he won't eat any more. About once a week he gets nothing but supers (dad's lazy day). My supers are in oatmeal with very little chicken mash. I put a large piece of collard greens on top every day or so for hydration and collards are high in calcium. 
I'm going to start working in beef hearts and liver in the next few days.

I've taken him off the HGH.... he started growing pubes. :lol:


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 8, 2009)

Zilch said:


> Just got a chance to measure my little guy last night, kind of hard to keep them straight and still long enough to measure! He came in around 23"- probably more if I could keep him stretched out, but there's too many shiny things around for him to investigate haha.
> 
> Also an opinion, I've been feeding him F/T fuzzy rats... which he swallows like they're nothing, should I move him into hopper mice? I'm still getting a feel for how much he can swallow... though it seems like if I put a small trailer in his bin he'd probably eat that



Jange got his first adult mouse at 24". It took him about 20 minutes to eat that first one, He seemed to be a little confused as to how it should be eaten. He would grab it in the middle, and walk around shaking it. He eventually figured out "pointy end first", and now he knows to go for the round, hard part. You'll love the sound it makes when your Gu crunches up the "hard part".
Noooice!

If the rodent isn't wider than your Gu's mouth, he will swallow it, no problem. I'll be moving on to rats pretty soon. I'd like to keep him on mice until he can swallow a juvie rat though. I think rodents that are closer to adulthood are better for them.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quijibo, do you have a specific feeding routine. You said Jango gets turkey every two or three days. When do you feed mice and what else are you giving him beside the HGH, lol
> ...



cool, thanks. I'd like to create more of a schedule instead of just grabbing stuff out of the freezer. I was gonna do mice day today (notice I didn't say mouse) and for some reason he didn't want anything to do with them. He will usually eat 2 or 3 plus anything else I throw him. I was feeling lazy, but I didn't get so lucky. Lol! So I ran the hot water and got the turkey, some beef hearts and some chicken gizards and thawed it and he ate all of it w/ the calcium of course. It felt like I was cooking for my kids. I DONT WANT THAT! Lol! It's a lot of fun though


----------



## Zilch (Oct 8, 2009)

Quijibo said:



> Jange got his first adult mouse at 24". It took him about 20 minutes to eat that first one, He seemed to be a little confused as to how it should be eaten. He would grab it in the middle, and walk around shaking it. He eventually figured out "pointy end first", and now he knows to go for the round, hard part. You'll love the sound it makes when your Gu crunches up the "hard part".
> Noooice!
> 
> If the rodent isn't wider than your Gu's mouth, he will swallow it, no problem. I'll be moving on to rats pretty soon. I'd like to keep him on mice until he can swallow a juvie rat though. I think rodents that are closer to adulthood are better for them.



Awesome, I'll pick some up today, since those fuzzy rats go down like melted ice cream haha. You're spot on with the more mature rodents being better for them too, all those calcium filled tasty bones, thats one reason I want to move him onto older rodents instead of the squishy ones!


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to have to figure out a way to get him to eat his turkey. Today, he ate about 1/2, then crapped right in the middle of what was left. 

The days that he doesn't eat much of his "entree", I've been leaving him in his feed box for a while before putting him back in his cage. I'd put him back in his box after a few hours and give him his supers. That seemed to be working, he would go back to his turkey when he figured out he wasn't going to be "rewarded" with supers right away. 
I guess today, he finally got wise to my plan... On to plan B, whatever that is.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 8, 2009)

Zilch said:


> You're spot on with the more mature rodents being better for them too, all those calcium filled tasty bones, thats one reason I want to move him onto older rodents instead of the squishy ones!



Aye. Not much "Bones" in those babies. Plus, a gut load of mouse food is better than a gut load of mouse milk. :lol:


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 8, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Sorry Dave, but I do not have any pictures of this pair, I would go out and take some but they are fast asleep for the winter.



Honestly, I don't really care if they are 20" long and rail thin. Jango's a "Baby Huey" either way.

Well, maybe just a _little_ curious.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just a little curious


----------



## Fork (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a picture of my boy, right after he ate some turkey. I put some newspapers and things out on the floor so he could go exploring.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## chuckwalla (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I have a bit of a dilemma. I places a order at Rodentpro for 200 F/T fuzzies a couple weeks ago. The order is finally being delivered tomorrow. In this time, I've bought a few F/T hoppers, and Kramer can actually get one down in about 2 minutes. I probably should have ordered hoppers. He'll probably eat around 15 per week, right? At least fuzzies are better than pinkies, correct? Oh well...... :roll:


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

i was wondering if any one elses tegu the rare "V" mark on there neck i asked because nero has one and i remember reading on here(posted by bobby) that it is rare to find it in a normal ill post a pic of it later with more pics of nero


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

ALSO IMGOING TO POST SOME UPTODATE PICS OF NERO HES GROWNG WELL ALSO I NOTICED WERE HE USED TO BE WHITE HAS TURNED YELLOW KINDA LIKE A NILE MONITOR HAS ANY ONE ELSE EXPERIENCED THIS


----------



## chuckwalla (Oct 9, 2009)

reptastic said:


> ALSO IMGOING TO POST SOME UPTODATE PICS OF NERO HES GROWNG WELL ALSO I NOTICED WERE HE USED TO BE WHITE HAS TURNED YELLOW KINDA LIKE A NILE MONITOR HAS ANY ONE ELSE EXPERIENCED THIS



Yes, Kramer's shed yesterday revealed quite a bit of yellow.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

chuckwalla said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > ALSO IMGOING TO POST SOME UPTODATE PICS OF NERO HES GROWNG WELL ALSO I NOTICED WERE HE USED TO BE WHITE HAS TURNED YELLOW KINDA LIKE A NILE MONITOR HAS ANY ONE ELSE EXPERIENCED THIS
> ...



i wonderif they will keep this color when adults , would they still be argentine black and whites or black and gold tegus lol


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

reptastic said:


> i was wondering if any one elses tegu the rare "V" mark on there neck i asked because nero has one and i remember reading on here(posted by bobby) that it is rare to find it in a normal ill post a pic of it later with more pics of nero



Bee has the V also. I was wondering the same thing. I remember seeing Bobby showing pictures on here and I have been searching but I can't seem to find them again


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

Where is the V located? I'm not sure if Jango has one or not. 
Am I the only one who thinks it's odd that we have 2 pretty distinct groups of Gu's here? We have the group that's very white, and pretty big (Nero,'Bee, and Jango), and the group of smaller ones with black heads.
:chin


----------



## lazyjr52 (Oct 9, 2009)

My normal female has V under her head like giants have. If I can find a pic I'll post it.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Where is the V located? I'm not sure if Jango has one or not.
> Am I the only one who thinks it's odd that we have 2 pretty distinct groups of Gu's here? We have the group that's very white, and pretty big (Nero,'Bee, and Jango), and the group of smaller ones with black heads.
> :chin



I thought the same thing. Two distinct eating habbits also. Ones that nibble and the ones that eat everything in sight. That's one of the reasons I wanted to see the parents. I wanted to see if certain traits came from either, or some from both


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

The V is located at the neck on the underside


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyhoo, here's some pics of Jango in the bath today after eating 3 mice.(NSFW).








[/quote]


Its a little hard to tell, but it looks like he might have the V from the bottom picture


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

When I take him out for his feed/bath/play time I'll look him over to see if he has a V.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I found the page with extreme giant with V pattern. Bobby does say here it can be found in some normal B&W tegus. 



The V marking under the chin, as well as the creamy peach coloring can identify extreme Giants, or Chacoan white giants. Although it could be found on a rare occasion in the normal Argentines, However, all of the Giants have these markings that I have looked at. Normal white heads do not show these traits; also the Extreme Giants are much larger animals as adults, these are the largest tegus in the world that are found in the pet trade.

Also the white head colored tegus are found through out the range where the normal darker colored are, not just the Chaco region.

*Note the V under the jowl.*


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah, got it. 
I wonder if the creamy peach coloring that he is talking adout is the color on Jango's tail, it starts about at his hips. Most of his white was that color for a while. I don't care much for it, but, I figure it will go away as he gets older.

He was up basking so I went ahead and pulled him out for a quick pic. Here's Jang's chin:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 9, 2009)

Well this is cool, looks like I have something new to check for when I get home!

Also the larger mice... he loved them, but it was a bloodbath... I had to pull what I think was a liver off the side of the feeding bin :shock:


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

He should stop destroying them eventually. Jango doesn't shake them anymore, he just picks them up by their heads, crunches the head, then swallows them.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah the first one was... experimental at best, lots of tossing it around... ending up splitting him in half. The other went down smoothly though so I think he's getting it


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe instead of having "Extreme Giants" we just have "Extreme Larges". :lol:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 9, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Maybe instead of having "Extreme Giants" we just have "Extreme Larges". :lol:


Your 'gu is definitely extremely large... hoping mine hits a growth spurt soon! :fc


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm just LMAO!!! 

Hi I'm Dave and I'm a TEGUHOLIC!


----------



## Fork (Oct 9, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Where is the V located? I'm not sure if Jango has one or not.
> Am I the only one who thinks it's odd that we have 2 pretty distinct groups of Gu's here? We have the group that's very white, and pretty big (Nero,'Bee, and Jango), and the group of smaller ones with black heads.
> :chin



My Zero has a white head, but he is only 24"  That's okay though, i live in the northwest and it's getting pretty cold, (high of 65 low of 35) I think Zero can feel the air pressure, so he's subconsciously slowing down or something. The good news is that yesterday after continuous days of eating minimal amounts, he ate the most turkey I've ever seen him eat in one sitting. Almost 3x what he usually eats. He still hasn't gone after those superworms yet though :doh There's still hope though!!! :fc


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 9, 2009)

Its pup day for Cleo today. Imma try and take a video of her, or atleast a couple shots. She LOVES pup day.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

well actually nero has the black head but at 28 " i doubt he is one of the smaller group lol im starting to some weight gain in his thighs and tail i can barely put my fingers around his tail base and he is veary heavy too also another thing does anyone elses gu seem to taste there food before eating, what nero does is he nips a small piece of food and then he devours it it looks like he have to see if he likes it first lol he is weird sometimes


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 9, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khk4DO5t4s" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khk4DO5t4s</a><!-- m -->

She made me look like a big fat liar. :-D

And she's going into shed.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bee ate a bit of turkey and half a chicken heart and snubbed the rest. He might be slowing down too. But tomorrow is another day a we will see if it's consistant. Lol


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

here are two pics of nreo i took today 







and here is one of him on a twin bed 




he is almost as long as the bed is wide


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nero is looking awesome


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Bee ate a bit of turkey and half a chicken heart and snubbed the rest. He might be slowing down too. But tomorrow is another day a we will see if it's consistant. Lol



Jango snubs his turkey now and then (see above post about him "snubbing" his turkey yesterday). It's the only thing he won't pounce-devour. When he does, I'll wait an hour or so and feed him again. Today it was back to 3 mice and a Butt-load of supers. I think the mice and supers have spoiled him.

Every time I here someone say "Chicken Heart" I think of Bill Cosby and the Chicken Heart story on Fat Albert.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Nero is looking awesome



thanx man his temprement is also too this is the first reptile i had that i can take outside without a leash and not worry about him bolting lol he even knows how to go in the house through the front door when he is ready to go inside i see what everyone means when they say that they are intelligent


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

here are a few head shots im not sure how a males head look lol


----------



## Zilch (Oct 9, 2009)

The taste and food preference differences between these guys is pretty interesting, it really says something for their personalities that they aren't all carbon copies of each other 

I've discovered that mine snubs supers all the time, will eat turkey 100% of the time, and loves rodents.

I also inspected him for the V... I'm pretty sure it's there but his belly is still really peach colored so it kind of... fades into the black V


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Every time I here someone say "Chicken Heart" I think of Bill Cosby and the Chicken Heart story on Fat Albert.[/quote]

that's funny, I haven't seen that show in a long long time


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 9, 2009)

reptastic said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nero is looking awesome
> ...



I'm not brave enough to try that yet. That's very cool


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

Their heads all look pretty much the same untill they reach adulthood. The males skulls should end up slightly longer than the fems, but you'll notice other indicators (Spurs,Jowls) long before you'll notice a marked difference in head shape. 

Most people (including many biologists) think "Lizard, small brain, all the same".
I've had the opportunity to raise clutchmates of other species in the past and I always found it facinating how different their personalities can be. I stopped studying taxonomy about 20 years ago and turned to animal behaviour for that very reason.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 9, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> I'm not brave enough to try that yet. That's very cool



Aye. Every time I think about taking Jango out I get an image in my head of him getting loose and darting into the street and... oh well, you get the picture. Too big of a risk. You never know what will startle them. By back yard is fenced in and plenty big enough for him to roam around.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 9, 2009)

t took a while i started when he was small taking him outside in a clear tub (so he se around him) then i moved to a leash and from there it was free roam also when he was small i let him sit in the window so he could see outside all in all it seems to have worked well he never tries to bolt he mostly,spends his time climbing over me anyway lol


----------



## chuckwalla (Oct 13, 2009)

Kramer just ate 8 fuzzies!







:app


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 14, 2009)

mice fuzzies? Or rat??


----------



## chuckwalla (Oct 14, 2009)

Mice of course. Kramer isn't as big as most of his brothers and sisters. He's been slowing down, but not yesterday.


----------



## Fork (Oct 14, 2009)

So i woke up this morning to a thrashed cage, Zero was no where to be found... Immediately i started to frantically look for him. Some how he got out of his cage and the huge closet he lives in. Fortunately i found him in my room burrowed into the pile of laundry for the night. I was really excited to find him alive and well. Later today i took him out for his bath and such, i noticed that he had what seemed to be some blood on the tip of his nose. I looked closer and saw that a little piece of his scale was missing. I guess this is what you call a nose rub. Should i just put some reptiheal on it? It's nothing serious, it looks more tender than anything. I'm just happy he didn't get hurt very bad. Of course i secured his cage completely with duct tape now even xD I don't think anything could escape his cage now.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 14, 2009)

My last Gu would let herself out on a regular basis. I got to the point that I'd just leave her cage open. If I had trouble finding her, I'd put a pillow on the floor in the middle of my bedroom. Before the end of the first day she'd be curled up underneath. I did this at least twice a month for about 5 years.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 14, 2009)

chuckwalla said:


> He's been slowing down, but not yesterday.



Jango slowed a little last week. He's back in full Jurassic mode now.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> chuckwalla said:
> 
> 
> > He's been slowing down, but not yesterday.
> ...



Bee slowed down a little bit also last week. He is back to eating like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 14, 2009)

Jango had another shed today and still no spurs, or anything that even looks like spurs, or enlerged scales.. I've resigned to the fact that "He is most likely a "she". I've been telling my kids since the day we got Him? that we don't really know, but they decided that it was a "he". Now, they've decided they want him to be a her and want to change her name. "Her" name is now "Flower" after the skunk on Bambi because he?'s black and white and smells sometimes. I know Flower was a boy, but, how many boy's have you ever seen named "Bambi"?

On the plus side, I can call her "Flo" for short. That's my sister in-laws name.
:roll:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Jango had another shed today and still no spurs, or anything that even looks like spurs, or enlerged scales.. I've resigned to the fact that "He is most likely a "she". I've been telling my kids since the day we got Him? that we don't really know, but they decided that it was a "he". Now, they've decided they want him to be a her and want to change her name. "Her" name is now "Flower" after the skunk on Bambi because he?'s black and white and smells sometimes. I know Flower was a boy, but, how many boy's have you ever seen named "Bambi"?
> 
> On the plus side, I can call her "Flo" for short. That's my sister in-laws name.
> :roll:



how will your sister inlaw feel about your pet lizard being named after her? Lol!!!

He/she is a beast. My bet is that Jango or Flower is still a boy. 

Can you feel a bead like bump down below like some have mentioned you can feel if it's a boy? I can feel that on Bee.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow great stories. But my Zero hasnt shed since i got him. But he did slow down a little last week and is now crazier then ever!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 14, 2009)

Crazier behavior wise? Cleo is going into her second shed, I've had her for three weeks today....she has definitely put on both girth, and length in that time. She's also very calm. She will perch on my shoulder without problem and let me pick her up without issue as well. I have never been hissed at, tail whipped, or gaped at. :-D


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 14, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Crazier behavior wise? Cleo is going into her second shed, I've had her for three weeks today....she has definitely put on both girth, and length in that time. She's also very calm. She will perch on my shoulder without problem and let me pick her up without issue as well. I have never been hissed at, tail whipped, or gaped at. :-D


crazier energy wize. Hes always out now wondering around. But hes also much more calm then when i got him


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 15, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> how will your sister inlaw feel about your pet lizard being named after her? Lol!!!
> 
> He/she is a beast. My bet is that Jango or Flower is still a boy.
> 
> Can you feel a bead like bump down below like some have mentioned you can feel if it's a boy? I can feel that on Bee.



Aye, I haven't given in quite yet, he's still pretty young, but I can't feel anything that would even be a spur starting. Oddly, if Jango were a monitor, I'd say he was a male. The bottom of his tail looks and feels like a mon's hemipenes pockets. 
Anyhoo, the wife thinks that Flower would be a good name no matter if he's a he or she's a she. 

He has gotten pretty frisky the last few days also. He keeps trying to jump out of his feed box, and when I let him out to roam, he's staying away from me longer, and taking in more of the basement. I have to watch him closely though, like a small child, he likes to investigate things with his mouth. I've had to "Baby Proof" my basement.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 15, 2009)

A babyproofed basement is a nice place to roam. I don't feel any spurs, just that bead feeling thing. I didn't know if it was just Bee, but he's been roaming more and a little more fiestier since this past weekend. So I am giving him his space to roam (not a basement, I wish!), and just sitting with him, petting him when he comes by. He too is becoming quite the jumper almost jumping out of his food bin. He can stand pretty good on his tail alone up against a vertical surface with his back feet about 4 or 5 inches off the ground. Kids you can't leave them alone for a minute! Lol


----------



## Zilch (Oct 15, 2009)

I suspect mine is going to eat a huge meal tonight. Only reason I say this is that he took a freaking Jurassic Park dump on my lap last night... guess that cod liver oil is doing it's job, eh? :shock:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 15, 2009)

That sucks! I don't want to jinx myself. However Bee seems to only go in his feeding bin after he eats Or in his water bowl in his enclosure. Watch I will get that nice gift in my lap tonight. Lol!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah my guy was being good about that too, always went in the bin... last night after he ate he *frantically* wanted out of his bin... as in he jumped about 18 inches to the lip of the feeding bin and then lept from there to the lid of his enclosure, pretty impressive for a terrestrial lizard!

I think I'm going to stop after work and get him a larger bin, I think he might be getting claustrophobic about being in there and wants out before he does his business. And naturally he'd save the biggest dump in history to be his first ever in my lap :doh


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 15, 2009)

LMAO!! I am needing to get a taller bin also. He has quite leap. Bee can stand onhis tail with back feet 4 or 5 inches off ground against a vertical surface then jump by pushing off with his tail. It is pretty impressive to watch


----------



## Zilch (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah they're very interesting to watch when they decide they want to be out of somewhere. That slow, calm lizard can turn into a freaking daredevil in an instant.

I made the mistake of not measuring my little guy when I first got him, but I SWEAR that feeding bin had a ton of floorspace in it when he first started using it... now he's either halfway curled up in it, or standing on his food!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 15, 2009)

Cleo hates to defecate out of her enclosure. I was feeding her earlier than I usually do, and after eating a decent amount, she started to spazz out hard core to get out of the bin. Just as I was starting to freak out, wondering whats wrong, and reached in to get her, she let it rip. Poor girl looked embarrassed afterward.

She usually goes in the morning, either in her water dish, or on her cool side....


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 15, 2009)

"Go away, I'm on the Crapper!!"

Pretty routine here, eat, crap, roam. Jango's almost paper trained. I just have to get his plate out of the box when he starts circling. He started to get "Plate trained".


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 15, 2009)

Short vid of Jango on Youtube. Sorry about the nasley voice, I've gat a monster cold..

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OOwmDVcJG8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OOwmDVcJG8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Short vid of Jango on Youtube. Sorry about the nasley voice, I've gat a monster cold..
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OOwmDVcJG8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OOwmDVcJG8</a><!-- m -->


I have a terrible cold to. Lol im all congested


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I took Zero out on his leash because its a nice warm day right after a storm. He was wondering around for a while and i saw him looking at something and then he tried to eat it! I quickly went to investigate and he had a big snail in his mouth and i was trying to talk him out of eating it that of course didnt work so i grabbed it and he spit it out and went on his way. Just thought it was weird he would try to eat a snail.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 15, 2009)

From what I hear, they love snails


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 15, 2009)

Aye. I hear the French brought Escargot to Argentina in the late 1800's and Gu's have been after 'em ever since... just hold the garlic tho, it gives them "Dragon Breath".

JK. Gu's love snails.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well should i have let him eat it?


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm kind of leary about my herps eating anything out of my yard. I'm a little paranoid about insecticides and other yard chemicals. The snail itself wouldn't be a problem, but it's probably best that you didn't let him eat it. You never know where it's been.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 15, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Quijibo said:
> 
> 
> > Short vid of Jango on Youtube. Sorry about the nasley voice, I've gat a monster cold..
> ...



I need a good Rum and a hot-tub. :drool


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea i hate being sick. Im about to take a warm shower or something.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 15, 2009)

I've got flu symptoms. I stayed out from classes and found someone to work for me. About the only thing I did today was take care of my animals (feed torts at 9 and mist geckos) and then I fed Cleo, and had a pinch of one on one time with her. I feel so terrible. Head hurts, back hurts, throat is all swollen. I'm head to toe in sweats.

Ugh. I hate this time of year.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I've got flu symptoms. I stayed out from classes and found someone to work for me. About the only thing I did today was take care of my animals (feed torts at 9 and mist geckos) and then I fed Cleo, and had a pinch of one on one time with her. I feel so terrible. Head hurts, back hurts, throat is all swollen. I'm head to toe in sweats.
> 
> Ugh. I hate this time of year.


Ive taken sooo much different cold medicine in the past 24hrs its not even funny. It really doesnt seen to be helping and ive been laying on the couch all day. I still have to feed my beardies tonight ive already fed zero. Im not even sure i can go to my 1 1/2 hour class tomorrow


----------



## Fork (Oct 15, 2009)

So, after Zero's nose rub incident yesterday he had another today that almost caused me to lose my whole house. He somehow managed to knock the lights off of his cage.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fork said:


> So, after Zero's nose rub incident yesterday he had another today that almost caused me to lose my whole house. He somehow managed to knock the lights off of his cage.


Ooooh not good. Did his cage catch fire? Is he ok?


----------



## Fork (Oct 15, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Fork said:
> 
> 
> > So, after Zero's nose rub incident yesterday he had another today that almost caused me to lose my whole house. He somehow managed to knock the lights off of his cage.
> ...



He's perfectly fine, just a little moody today. I'm building him a temporary cage that's taller so he can't even reach the lid if he wanted to. The way he got to the screen this time was that he probably jumped up on his hide and jumped up @ the screen until the lights came off. It's crazy though because the light fixture is a 3 bulb stainless steel fixture, I'm surprised he got it off just by hitting the roof of the cage. he broke his night light, but i don't think he needs it anyways since we've turned on the pellet stove for the winter. I wish i had the time and the ability to make his final cage right now but i don't. :cry: He's been acting up a lot lately. I'm not sure why, his husbandry is fine, he's being fed fine. The only thing i can guess is that he's been pissed ever since he got a nose rub.


----------



## mis jaksin (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, I received my B&W from Varnyard on Sept. 22. Looks like Brutus might also be a relative! I'd need to confirm that with Bobby, but has the dark nose too. Here's a few pics of my lil guy relaxin'.

mis j.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 16, 2009)

welcome aboard and nnice looking gu


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the brood. Can we still call you Mis Jaksin even if we're not nasty?

God... that just made me feel old.... :jes


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the clutch. Good lookin tegu.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

One of these days I'm going to go through all 13 pages of this thread, and list the user name, and the tegu name of each sibling. It would be fun to have everybody accounted for. :-D


----------



## mis jaksin (Oct 16, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Welcome to the brood. Can we still call you Mis Jaksin even if we're not nasty?
> 
> God... that just made me feel old.... :jes




lol! that song is why i have that nickname! yep, makes me feel old too!


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 16, 2009)

mis jaksin said:


> Quijibo said:
> 
> 
> > God... that just made me feel old.... :jes
> ...



Aye, that song came out before many (most?) of the members on this forum were even born, and I remember hearing it in night clubs.... ugh...where's my walker?.....


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> mis jaksin said:
> 
> 
> > Quijibo said:
> ...




It didn't come out before I was born. Lol!


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 16, 2009)

Back to the subject of frisky Gu's, I had a little incident with Jango today. I was giving him his bath and I was sitting on the floor with my hands in the tub like I usually do. He was splashing around a little more than usual, but oddly, he wasn't trying to climb my arms. My daughter was sitting next to me and I just started to turn towards her and Jango tried to jump out of the tub. He tried to jump out right where my face was. And my mouth was open. You guessed it... I got frenched buy a Gu....whole head, right in my mouth. I thought my daughter was going to pee her pants, all she kept saying was "God, I wish we had that on video!". Luckily, he didn't get his claws on my face or it might not have been a little painful, instead of just disgusting. I know some people like to kiss their Gu's, but I'm not one of them.
I feel so violated....


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lmao!!! I kissed a gu and I think I like it


----------



## Zilch (Oct 16, 2009)

Time for more huge pictures!

I took him outside on the leash today... can't say he liked the leash too much, but I snapped some somewhat decent pictures!












In other news I got to measure him again today, he came in at 26 inches! He's grown 2.5" since the last time I measured him last week :shock:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zilch said:


> Time for more huge pictures!
> 
> I took him outside on the leash today... can't say he liked the leash too much, but I snapped some somewhat decent pictures!
> 
> ...



he looks awesome!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love taking my tegu for walks. He just freaks out when he gets to the end of the leash and he death rolls like crazy.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

hey guys hows every one and there gus doing im in desperate need of funds to feed my pets lol i been waiting on this decrease in appetite but so far i have onl seen an increase lol at this rake im going to have to get a second job just to feed them a lil trip to the market for pet food and supplies cost me over a hunred dollars and i still have to do more lol i picked him up some telapia and chicken breast for nero he loves chicken and this was his first time trying telapia and he loved it he is always out and about roaming i need him to hibernate so i can recoop jk lol he is the coolest pet i ever owned just so laid bk and mellow except when im checking for spurs then we gotsa fight on our hands lol hes tired of me checking down there lol


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 17, 2009)

The last time I checked Jango, he looked over his shoulder and winked at me.... 
I don't think I'll be checking him again any time soon.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> The last time I checked Jango, he looked over his shoulder and winked at me....
> I don't think I'll be checking him again any time soon.


Jango sounds like a little perv. Lol jk. But there is no shortage in appitite with Zero here. Turns out his favorite food is chicken liver. I was busy so i set a plate of it in his enclosure and he was dragging it all over getting substrate on it. So i battled with him to get it back and it took forever! I put him in his feeding bin and he ate it all (yes i gave him new livers). The most ive ever seen him eat. He ate two full livers. And there was peices on the lid and walls it looked like a blood bath. Wow now i know.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 17, 2009)

My wife just left for the store. On her way out, she asked me if there was anithing I needed and I ran down a list of various "innards". She just rolled her eyes, gacked a little, and left. She's still a little PO'd at me for giving him some of the chicken breast she had thawing in the fridge. 
I think it's fun finding out what Jango likes. It's starting to turn into a "Hey, let's see if he'll eat this" game. So far, I haven't found anything that's normally edible that he won't eat. I had to say no to the kids when they brought down the Fruit Loops though, You have to draw the line somewhere...


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> My wife just left for the store. On her way out, she asked me if there was anithing I needed and I ran down a list of various "innards". She just rolled her eyes, gacked a little, and left. She's still a little PO'd at me for giving him some of the chicken breast she had thawing in the fridge.
> I think it's fun finding out what Jango likes. It's starting to turn into a "Hey, let's see if he'll eat this" game. So far, I haven't found anything that's normally edible that he won't eat. I had to say no to the kids when they brought down the Fruit Loops though, You have to draw the line somewhere...


. Yea Zero seems like he will eat anythin but mice. I dont know why. He just smells then and is like wtf is this?


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 17, 2009)

I thaw Jango's mice in a jar of hot water so they are washed throughly by the time they thaw out. Maybe Zero want's his mice clean? Since he like chicken livers so much, try rubbing a mouse down with a liver.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cleo was tearing her enclosure up this afternoon hardcore. 

She got a rat pup yesterday, and today was supposed to be her day to digest.

WELL guess not!

It was five o clock, and she was being so squirrelly (I took her out to let her stretch her legs and get some cuddling in) that I made her a soft boiled egg and put her in the bin.

I usually just rinse them with cold water for a minute to cool them down, and then squish them a little bit, shell and all, and let her go at it.

AND MAN she attacked that thing! :shock: 

She usually eats around 1-2. She was supppppa hungry.

Growing girl!

So much for skipping a day. I remoisted her mulch while she was eating and tidied up in her enclosure. About once a week or so, I demolish her burrow, so she can have some excersise digging a new one. After her "ordeal" she is just curled up in her log hide. I'll be stunned if she sleeps in there. She never has used it before.

What a hard life. :-D


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Cleo was tearing her enclosure up this afternoon hardcore.
> 
> She got a rat pup yesterday, and today was supposed to be her day to digest.
> 
> ...


Yea Zero was VICIOUS to those poor chicken livers. He bit of way more than he could chew. Once half of it was down he would shake it all over and get peices EVERYWHERE. Then would go attack the peices. I think im gonna give him a live mouse once so he gets a taste for them and see's it moving. That and ill get a rat pup so it wont bite


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 17, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> so much for skipping a day.


 
I shudder to think of what might happen If I skipped a day. Ever see Little Shop of Horrors? 

feed me...feed me...feed me...feed me...FEED ME!!!


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 17, 2009)

Jango's been voraciuos the last few days. I think he's starting another growth spurt. He ate 3 large mice and at least 3 dozen supers today. I went downstairs about 2 hours later and he was destroying his cage so I put him back in his feed bin and gave him about a doz more supers. I think I'm going to have to start raising chickens.... or goats... :shock:


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Jango's been voraciuos the last few days. I think he's starting another growth spurt. He ate 3 large mice and at least 3 dozen supers today. I went downstairs about 2 hours later and he was destroying his cage so I put him back in his feed bin and gave him about a doz more supers. I think I'm going to have to start raising chickens.... or goats... :shock:


Yea, I definately lol. I used to have a goat probably would do jango good for a few months


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bee has been eating like I never feed him. He flew at his feeding bin as if he was in some Kung Fu movie on wires. Lol! I like feeding him different things too to see what he likes. His new favorite is apples. It's pretty amazing how strong their jaws are when he bites a piec. Of apple and pieces just snap off on either side of his mouth and he actually chews the apple a little bit.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

its funny how they all act so similar since ive had nero he has not skipped one day of eating if i try i will see him flicking his toungue all around moving the mulch frantically digging all over but atleast alot of food isnt geeting wasted like when he was little and only eating tiny portions im going to start tryin adult mice soon or young rats he has gotten so wide i cantt even fit my hand around his body i need a scale to see how much he weighs cause he is heavy


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so excited for the day when Cleo has some mass to her. She's growing like a weed alright, but is a little behind her brothers, hopefully, because she is, indeed female.

Next summer is going to be SO MUCH FUN. I can't wait to take her outside.


----------



## Fork (Oct 17, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I am so excited for the day when Cleo has some mass to her. She's growing like a weed alright, but is a little behind her brothers, hopefully, because she is, indeed female.
> 
> Next summer is going to be SO MUCH FUN. I can't wait to take her outside.



I'm looking forward to next summer as well  it's gonna be amazing!!!


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

me too and since all of our tegus seems to be skipping hibernation they should be huge by then i cant wait to see how they all turn out when they are a year


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cleo still gets up between 9 and 9:30 am. Her lights go on at 8:30--she stays up till at least 7:30. She burrows down (I think that its just to reshape her burrow) around 5:30, stays down for maybe 15 minutes, comes back up, and basks a little more, then hits it for the night.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh i had Zero out on his leash again and he was exhausted after about 45minutes so i checked him for spurs and I see them! Hes a boy.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

take a picture please  I think it would help everyone who is also checking for spurs on their Jam x Whitey babies.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> take a picture please  I think it would help everyone who is also checking for spurs on their Jam x Whitey babies.


I will tomorrow hes out for the night. I noticed them and he was looking at me like excuse me?


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

Were these the "button" spurs? Is that what people mean by spurs?

I peeked at Cleo today, and she hasn't got em.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

i think i see them on nero too but i dont feel anything its just two scales that are slightly larger than the rest hopefuly your pics can confirm if we are seeing the samething


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bees enclosure is outside and the temperature in it got down to 58 degrees last night. I put a ceramic heater in it thus morning and it has reached about 85 degrees. I didn't think I would see him today. However he never seems to dissappoint. He was out basking. So I went inside, got some turkey, chicken hearts and some apples. He inhaled it as if he hadn't eaten in weeks. Lol!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont know if you guys can see anything but here ya go. I can see them in person but because they are the same color im not sure the camera can pick them up.











Then the look he gives me when im done


----------



## reptastic (Oct 18, 2009)

hey tanman thats not zero its nero just jk lol him and nero do look identical maybe their twins how long is he now he looks good nice job


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 19, 2009)

reptastic said:


> hey tanman thats not zero its nero just jk lol him and nero do look identical maybe their twins how long is he now he looks good nice job


He hasnt grown any. Im waiting for a shed outta him soon lol hes gonna keep me waiting. But i beleive hes like 22' much smaller than his siblings. Hopefully with the massive quantities he ate today he will shed soon. But yea when i read jango's 30in i was like DANG! Lol he will catch up soon by the way he eats lol. Its like raising a child


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 19, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Zilch said:
> 
> 
> > they get to lick at me and climb around on my keyboard
> ...


Sorry to bring up an old post but i cant wait till Zero starts following me room to room. Right now he just wonders. Lol once something catches his eye hes investigating. I love my little gu though even though hes a jerk when i wake him up.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 19, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > hey tanman thats not zero its nero just jk lol him and nero do look identical maybe their twins how long is he now he looks good nice job
> ...



yeah he will definately catch up just keep feeding him i wonder if any of the hatchlings from JamxWhitey started to hibernate yet because it seems like everyones gu on here is still up and eating like pigs


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 19, 2009)

Spurs/Buttons.

Here is a post by "Tupinambis" on The Tegu.com.

"I just got my hands on an adult male and cut it up. The "buttons" are not glandular in any sense by gross inspection (maybe on a microscopic level, but certainly not as one would expect for a typical gland) so that eliminates a secretory/excretory function.
Their role appears to be as an anchoring point internally for ligaments. These ligaments attach on one end to the inside of the integument (where the buttons are), and at their other end to muscular sheaths that envelope the hemipenes. I would posit the muscular sheaths contract to evert the hemipenes, and the ligaments attach to the "buttons" in order to keep everything in place. "

This was my assumption, but without cutting up Jango, it was just that. Reptiles tend to have larger/thicker scales on areas of their bodies that are subject to abrasion, which would explain the large scales on the spurs. Jango has raised areas on either side of his cloaca, a little less than a centimeter back. They feel firmer than the surrounding tissue in this area of his tail, but not really hard, imo. Without having a confirmed female to compare it to, I'm still reluctant to say, for sure, he's a him. I wish I had several of them the same age of different sizes to study. You can look at pics all you want but nothing compares to hands on research.
Thankfully, Jango is so laid back I don't feel I'm stressing him any by squeezing/poking his tail. I've even checked him while he was eating, going so far as to lift his leg and sqeeze/poke. He never even flinched, just kept right on eating. I think he's pretty used to the routine. 
"Here comes the man! Yay! It's eat/feel my ass time!"


----------



## reptastic (Oct 23, 2009)

has any one noticed some of there names sound similar nero, jango, zero and cleo


----------



## Zilch (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like I've got to come up with a name that ends with an "O" eh? Then again mine doesn't have the black nose so I might be exempt!

In unrelated news, I had my 'gu outside in the yard wandering around and he stuck his head into some grass... I figured he was just trying to dig into it. That's when I saw him do that oh-so-familiar striking move that he does to his mice and ground turkey... he then withdraws his head from the grass with a small snake trapped in his jaws. There was literally nothing I could do, before I could even react to it he had slurped the poor thing down like a spaghetti noodle.

I'm a little concerned about parasites as a result so I guess I'm going to have to pay really close attention to his bowel movements to make sure there's nothing shawshanking it's way through his digestive tract =/


----------



## Fork (Oct 24, 2009)

So it looks like my tegu is finally getting fatter like his brothers and sisters! YAY :lol:


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 24, 2009)

Zero is out for the winter i think. He came out a bit yesterday but didnt eat and he also hasnt come out at all today


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 24, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Zero is out for the winter i think. He came out a bit yesterday but didnt eat and he also hasnt come out at all today



Bee is going strong. He ate 5 fuzzies and 4 chicken hearts today. I think he might have eaten a little more if I had it out. Lol! He shed today and I took a bunch of pictures. I will be getting them up for the 10/29, 4 month old aniversary. He is about 31-32 inches I think. He's a beast


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 24, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> TanMan57 said:
> 
> 
> > Zero is out for the winter i think. He came out a bit yesterday but didnt eat and he also hasnt come out at all today
> ...


Wow! I couldnt imagine zero eating five fuzzies. Plus my zero wont eat anything.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cleo skipped another meal today, the brat. She was up at 9 as normal, and I reached in around 11 to help her start shedding her tail, but WHAM by FOUR O CLOCK she was down!

I opened her cage and talked to her mulch for a few minutes to see if I could get her to come out and nothing. Little brat.

But atleast she'll finish most of her turkey tomorrow.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 24, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Cleo skipped another meal today, the brat. She was up at 9 as normal, and I reached in around 11 to help her start shedding her tail, but WHAM by FOUR O CLOCK she was down!
> 
> I opened her cage and talked to her mulch for a few minutes to see if I could get her to come out and nothing. Little brat.
> 
> But atleast she'll finish most of her turkey tomorrow.


Well zero gets up at about four and is out at five. Thats only when i make alot of noise and he wakes up. Noise is when im cleaning the beardies cage wich is on top of zero's cage


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know what the early bed time was about today....it was nice and sunny out. Usually on good weather days, she's up longer.

Maybe she was jealous. I got a pair of Gargoyles today, so she's not the baby anymore. I will make sure to mess with her tomorrow then. She gets so bossy with me if I don't handle her.

Not aggressive, bossy. Like, I will reach in and pet her, and she gives me this look the whole time, and as soon as I pull my hand out she gets up and walks away from me and hides by her driftwood like "hmmph. I don't have to be touched by you."


----------



## reptastic (Oct 24, 2009)

nero is still going stong too he eats twice a day and i measured him today and he came in at 31" wow 3" in two weeks; he also has decided that telapia is now his favorite food he followed me around the bedroom once he smelled the telapia in my hand this week in moving him up to adult mice im more confident now that he can take one with no trouble , his appetite has been crazy lately its increasing he ate a whole telapia fillet plus a large amount of ground beef/turkey, chicken liver and gizzards he was so stuffed he looked like he might burst lol


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a couple new pictures of Cleo. She's growing like a weed still--I have NO idea how. She always has food left over---hm, but I DO offer more than I know she will eat. Annnnnd it takes her like 12 seconds to swallow a rat fuzzy now. 










And for the very invested, a video, shot today, the 27th.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2U5dJ4IeQM" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2U5dJ4IeQM</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well you guys know what today is. Here's Zero hasn't shed any but thats because he's slow. He's grown maybe about an inch but no shed. ALL of my reptile's have gone through a shed this week but not Zero.














He's starting to eat thankfully. I've turned the warmth up at night so he doesnt think its winter. I went out and bought a third heat lamp to put my red night bulb in and that warms the place up good. So i have two heat lamps for the day (150 watt Power sun, and 75 watt heat bulb plus the uvb bulb in the back) And a 150watt red night bulb for night time.






Look how thin he is since he stoped eating and slowed down


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bee is still going strong. He ate 5 fuzzies and 2 chicken gizzards and alittle turkey yesterday. Today he ate just turkey, the equivalent of the size of 3 adult mice. He seemed a bit slow today though. Lol! I took new pics of him with a real camera and uploaded them to my computer. I can't figure out how to get them small enough in kb's to get them on here. I will though. He is about 31" long. 
They are 4 months old now. How old before they are not considered babies anymore?


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I thought I'd edit this post instead of making a new one. All Zero ate was a pinkie mouse! Are you serious Zero a pinkie. I know you can devour a pound of turkey and you ate a PINKIE!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll give it a try


----------



## mis jaksin (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's brutus at 4 months. He got a new toy that he likes to rest his head on when he basks... pretty cute.

His favorite foods: Mice, eggs, ground turkey, mice, chicken breasts, mice, grapes... did i mention mice! he loooooves mice!


----------



## mis jaksin (Oct 29, 2009)

Brutus right after he shed last week. He's about 26".


----------



## reptastic (Oct 29, 2009)

well since i had to work today i cant post any pics til tomorrow bummer i know but i am going to give nero his first adult mouse tomorrow so hopefully i can get a video of that plus a few pics lol he dont eat when i have the camera going so ill have to trick him which isnt easy hes very smart lol


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 29, 2009)

SCORE!!!!! I finally watched Zero drink!!! Yes i know this doesnt sound like a big deal but he's never drank in front of me. He's really opening up with me he scratched his head in front of me today yawned and now is stuck in my t-shirt in his cage. Lol im sitting here watching him in his cage and typing on my ipod. He's going nuts trying to get out of the shirt now that he burried himself in it.

Update: lol he found his way out and drank again! Yes


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 29, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> SCORE!!!!! I finally watched Zero drink!!! Yes i know this doesnt sound like a big deal but he's never drank in front of me. He's really opening up with me he scratched his head in front of me today yawned and now is stuck in my t-shirt in his cage. Lol im sitting here watching him in his cage and typing on my ipod. He's going nuts trying to get out of the shirt now that he burried himself in it.



LOL! Bee drinks gallons a day so it seems. I was wondering if anybody elses drank like him. he will drink with his tongue first then he will put his mouth and nose in then the whole head goes in. My dog doesn't drink like him. LOL


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> TanMan57 said:
> 
> 
> > SCORE!!!!! I finally watched Zero drink!!! Yes i know this doesnt sound like a big deal but he's never drank in front of me. He's really opening up with me he scratched his head in front of me today yawned and now is stuck in my t-shirt in his cage. Lol im sitting here watching him in his cage and typing on my ipod. He's going nuts trying to get out of the shirt now that he burried himself in it.
> ...


Yea he drank twice im so happy. But my dog drinks pretty weird we have a horse bucket for both my dogs and he stands in the water and drinks we have to make him stop that.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol! I got the pictures on PhotoBucket but I'm having trouble putting the link on


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Lol! I got the pictures on PhotoBucket but I'm having trouble putting the link on


use the code that starts with


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I got it! thanks. these were taken on 10/24/09


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW I love the white on him. I wish zero's head was that white lol. He's also big!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow! He's a big boy.

I got Cleo on Cam drinking....Have you tried misting Tanman? Cleo loves that. Check out the video: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v8TrSC04FU" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v8TrSC04FU</a><!-- m -->

Love my girl. She turned her nose up to chicken today, silly goose. She thinks by being picky she will win. But I am tough loving her. I will not have a picky eater! NO SIR.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Bee likes getting misted also. 

Tanman thanks for the help. I was ready to throw my computer through the window. Lol! I also kept putting the link in the upload section on the post page and it showed it was loading but after a 20min. After 30min. I don't think this is working. Then it was easy. Thanks!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow! Bee looks so much like my little guy it's startling. I'll have to try to get some higher quality pictures once he finishes his shed!

That said, Bee looks great!

Also I think I'm going to go with the name Atilla- he hasn't started his campaign to take over the world, but it could start any day now.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilch said:


> Wow! Bee looks so much like my little guy it's startling. I'll have to try to get some higher quality pictures once he finishes his shed!
> 
> That said, Bee looks great!
> 
> Also I think I'm going to go with the name Atilla- he hasn't started his campaign to take over the world, but it could start any day now.




You live close. We will have to set up a playdate. Lol!!!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahaha, I actually live in Lake Worth too (I just put West Palm since more people actually have an idea where that is). Must be something in the water down here eh?


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 30, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Wow! He's a big boy.
> 
> I got Cleo on Cam drinking....Have you tried misting Tanman? Cleo loves that. Check out the video: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v8TrSC04FU" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v8TrSC04FU</a><!-- m -->
> 
> Love my girl. She turned her nose up to chicken today, silly goose. She thinks by being picky she will win. But I am tough loving her. I will not have a picky eater! NO SIR.


Yea i mist every day. He goes crazy licking everything. Just if i mist and hes asleep he doesnt wake up and drink so he must have been thirsty.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilch said:


> Hahaha, I actually live in Lake Worth too (I just put West Palm since more people actually have an idea where that is). Must be something in the water down here eh?





There is definitely something in the water down here. That's why most of us drink bottled water. Lol.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 30, 2009)

nero is going to make me pull my hair out lol and i got a low haircut i came home yesterday to find him balled up inside my leopard geckos 5 1/2 tank i thought he ate him cause its a hatchling but he didnt thenn he escaped knocked his heat lampdown and it burned a hole through the tub and the carpet in my reptile room room was filled with smaoke every one is fine then he has been allowed to free roam during the day and he ripped up the carpet in a corner lol he has been a lil moody also he been hissing at me when i walk in the room i think he has claimed the room as his own but on a lighter note he finally had his first adult mice 2 actualy he swollowed them pretty easily might have to move to small rats although he ripped one open and almost decapitated it it was gross lol ill post the video and some pics when i get on the computer


----------



## reptastic (Nov 1, 2009)

wow these tegus are getting big and looking good i wonder if any of them will pass the 4 ' mark lol heres a few pics of my nero

CHEESE!!! only a tegu can pull off this smile lol





relaxing with a belly full (two adult ft mice and a heap of tukey and steak)





just being a big baby lol





tubby tubby


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's Jango today. His growth has slowed a little, he's just over 35" now... and spoiled rotten..


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jango is a beast! He makes Bee look small to me. Lol!
He looks good


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 1, 2009)

reptastic said:


> wow these tegus are getting big and looking good i wonder if any of them will pass the 4 ' mark lol heres a few pics of my nero
> 
> CHEESE!!! only a tegu can pull off this smile lol
> 
> ...



Nero is looking pretty beefy too. How is he escaping all the time?


----------



## reptastic (Nov 1, 2009)

i keep a wet towel on top of his bin and he always manages to jump up and grb hold of it so in two weeks ill be starting on him a huge enclosure thats is escape proof


----------



## reptastic (Nov 1, 2009)

i keep a wet towel on top of his bin and he always manages to jump up and grb hold of it so in two weeks ill be starting on him a huge enclosure thats is escape proof


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's cool. I'd be freakin out if he kept getting out. Lol


----------



## randy (Nov 1, 2009)

my tegu likes to try to escape like all the time, tries hanging on the screen etc... jumping digging.. is it because cage too small? he is 24 ish long.. loves to eat bask crawl and dig/ jump


----------



## randy (Nov 1, 2009)

as soon as my hand/arm is in the cage from the top even he jumps on wanting outside time...


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 2, 2009)

OK well zero ate today. He ate some ground beef and a small adult mouse. Then when he was done he lapped up the mouses blood.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 2, 2009)

Atilla is still eating daily, though not as much as he has been in the past few weeks. He might finally be succumbing to his winter nap, I was kind of hoping to avoid it, I still am actually, but I'm not going to hassle him, if he wants to eat I'll feed him, but if he goes down I'm gonna miss the little guy!


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 2, 2009)

I was down in the basement today moving some stuff around. After about 5 min, Jango came out of his hide nd started thumping on the glass, wanting out. No slow down here.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 2, 2009)

No slow here either. Lol


----------



## Zilch (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that gives me some hope =P Maybe he's just having an off week... or maybe chicken gizzards are just really filling.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 2, 2009)

Can everybody do something for me?

Only post your Tegu's name in a response. I want to get a count and a record of names of all the siblings.

Post like this:

Cleo


----------



## Zilch (Nov 2, 2009)

Atilla


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Bumblebee


----------



## reptastic (Nov 2, 2009)

nero


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 2, 2009)

Zero


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 2, 2009)

Jango


----------



## Fork (Nov 2, 2009)

Zero


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 2, 2009)

Brutus Crabcakes


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 3, 2009)

Zilch said:


> Well that gives me some hope =P Maybe he's just having an off week... or maybe chicken gizzards are just really filling.



Jango slowed a little a few weeks ago. The weather was changing here, and the temp in my basement dropped a little until it got cool enough for the heater to run more often. Now that my basement (and his cage) is warmer, he's gotten much more active and his growth is starting to pick up again. He was down to a shed every 2 weeks, now he's back to a week to ten days.
Jango is now on chicken breast, chicken livers (his fave), ground turkey, FT mice, eggs, and of course, as many supers as he wants for dessert.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 3, 2009)

Atilla chowed down a bit last night. Took out a few spoonfulls of chicken and a couple gizzards, he was just slightly less inflated than a balloon, so I'm pretty happy. Hopefully the trend continues tonight, cause it's mice night and that's always a crowd favorite! He actually just finished shedding a few days ago, he was pretty irritable for a day or two afterwards but he seems to be back to his old self.

I've also moved him into a 4X2X2 enclosure on Friday so he might still be adjusting to the new joint!


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 3, 2009)

So we have 

Cleo, Atilla, Bumblebee, Nero, Zero, Jango, Zero and Brutus Crabcakes all out of Jam and Whitey on Jun 29th.

Am I the only one that asked for a girl? :-D


----------



## Zilch (Nov 3, 2009)

Haha I requested males since I didn't want unexpected babies when I was planning to house them together... that's changed, so I'm hoping my blue turns out to be a girl. Gotta say, the males look awesome, but the girls are just... well... cute.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 3, 2009)

See, I like the whole large lizard thing, but I also like manageable! I like that ladies stay alittle smaller!


----------



## Zilch (Nov 3, 2009)

Agreed, but on top of the smaller size they've got those petite heads and very little jowels. Maybe I've been looking at too many lizards, I'm starting to appreciate the difference in appearance between the genders, and the girls are actually starting to look like girls


----------



## reptastic (Nov 3, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> See, I like the whole large lizard thing, but I also like manageable! I like that ladies stay alittle smaller!



im the opposite lol i like the large lizard too but im more into males since they tend to be bigger thats why i requested a male but i m plannning on getting a female next season


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 3, 2009)

I requested a male also, but honestly, I like the look of the fem's a little better. I've never been a fan of the huge lowels. The males heads are only slightly longer, even that varies between individuals. As far as the fem's being smaller... I think my Jango is a girl. :shock:


----------



## reptastic (Nov 3, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> I requested a male also, but honestly, I like the look of the fem's a little better. I've never been a fan of the huge lowels. The males heads are only slightly longer, even that varies between individuals. As far as the fem's being smaller... I think my Jango is a girl. :shock:



i think they mean adult size i had a pair of green iguanas a few years ago and the female was always larger than my male until they hit about 3y/o then the male shot past her i think sometimes females grow faster than males


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

This is my little boy.
He also is a baby of Jam and Whitey hatched out on June 29th. 
His name is Urban (named after Keith Urban, my altime favorite singer, and my future husband  watch out nicole kidman!)
He is kind of shy, but i expect him to be for a while until he gains my trust. He is very sweet otherwise though. Im not sure on his exact measurement, but im guessing he is around 22-23 inches or so.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 3, 2009)

whoo hoooo welcome aboard another black nose looks good i still havent seen one with a black nose as intense as neros congrats


----------



## Zilch (Nov 4, 2009)

A couple new pics of Atilla before dinner:










Annnnd hanging out on the back of the couch after dinner:


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 4, 2009)

reptastic said:


> whoo hoooo welcome aboard another black nose looks good i still havent seen one with a black nose as intense as neros congrats


Idk zero and nero seem to be twins they look really alike.


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 4, 2009)

reptastic said:


> Quijibo said:
> 
> 
> > I requested a male also, but honestly, I like the look of the fem's a little better. I've never been a fan of the huge lowels. The males heads are only slightly longer, even that varies between individuals. As far as the fem's being smaller... I think my Jango is a girl. :shock:
> ...




My point was, Just because it's a female, doesn't necessarily mean she is going to be _petite_ :lol: My last female was very big, as big as the male I got before her. She was much heavier though. My male was always more slender. He was a picky eater and she, well, ate like Jango. A 4 foot female Tegu is still a BIG lizard. I still think it's too early to tell if Jang's a male or female, but if his current growth rate keeps up, he could be 4' by Christmas. Plus, if I really wanted a very big lizard, I could have gotten another V. Salvator, but now that I have kids, I can't afford to feed one... :roll:


----------



## reptastic (Nov 4, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > whoo hoooo welcome aboard another black nose looks good i still havent seen one with a black nose as intense as neros congrats
> ...


that is true i almost forgot about neros twin :slap


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow urban really looks like zero and nero!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Wow urban really looks like zero and nero!



haha i thought the same thing. when i saw your youtube vid of Zero I was like wow Urban looks a soooo much like him!! I havent seen nero yet, im going to have to go look back through this thread and take a loook at him.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 5, 2009)

here is a pic of nero from last week


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, Miss Cleo copped an attitude with me for the last couple of days.

She really took well to Beef Liver, and her tummy still looked full the next morning, and not wanting to overload her, I didn't feed that day.

So the next day, she got a boiled egg (lighter fare). She ate most of that. Then I tried a rat pup on her the next day. Annnnnnd NOTHING. So I warmed up some liver--and again that pretty little nose turned up.

Today I had to eggwash her meal with yolk before she'd eat a single bite! She lapped up yolk, stumbled across the liver I offered today and actually ate it! 

What is her DEAL? She's never been picky before---and has never turned down a pup. Though this one was all like, white (no dark fur or anything) was it a visual thing?

She seems determined to let her brothers kick her arse growth wise.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 7, 2009)

Atilla can be a bit moody sometimes with the food too, as in he'll get into the bin and pace rather than eat the food, regardless of what I give him sometimes he just does not want to eat, however if I put the food back into his enclosure then place him back inside he'll eat twice his normal quantity... last night he ate 4 adult mice. He looked like a white spotted bowling ball laying under the lamp for hoooooooours before he submerged.

I hate resorting to putting food into his cage and I'll ALWAYS place him in the bin first, but sometimes it's the only way to get food into him. Not sure why this attitude started, but he seems just as happy to see me coming to take him out as he always did so I guess this is going to remain the routine for him,


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Well, Miss Cleo copped an attitude with me for the last couple of days.
> 
> She really took well to Beef Liver, and her tummy still looked full the next morning, and not wanting to overload her, I didn't feed that day.
> 
> ...


Zero is like that as well he is really slow now adays only comes out every other day but when he comes out he eats little tid bits of stuff. But he does his little pissed walk abouts as i would call the. He walks up really high up on his feet and then starts looking around like hes looking for a fight. Lol maybe its just the way he is but i really like the way he looks when he does it.

He's really letting his siblings pass him up as well.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 7, 2009)

She tripods ALL the time in the feeding bin I have her in now. One day, I put her down with a rat pup in the living room (in the bin) and went to do some tidying in her cage, and JUST as I came back in the room no more than 3 mins later she launched over the side of the bin.

Now that she knows she can, I think I need a dif feed bin.

She's a butt. I know she's smart enough to know what the bin means. She gets in a mood and I have to tough love her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Well, Miss Cleo copped an attitude with me for the last couple of days.
> 
> She really took well to Beef Liver, and her tummy still looked full the next morning, and not wanting to overload her, I didn't feed that day.
> 
> ...



Urban is a veryyyyy picky eater. just like Zilch does, I have to do the same exact thing. I take him out and put him in his feeding bin, he almost always refuses to eat. he did eat one hopper mouse yesterday in the bin, but that was the first time hes even eaten in the bin. I have to take his food out, and put it inside his enclosure then go back and get him and put him in, and he will almost always take it like that, but thats the only way to get food in that little belly of his.. I will never let him see me putting the food in there just to ensure that he doesent start associating me with food. I will get a measurement of him today and post it with a few new pics that i will take


----------



## reptastic (Nov 7, 2009)

i know how you guys fell sorta lol while nero eats daily and most times alot he has been developing a bad attitude lately he is starting to huff and puff when i pick him up he even death rolled a few times while i was holding him gave me a few good scratches im just glad he hasnt tried to tail whip or bite me cause at his size im sure both would hurt badly he use to be so sweet i guess its back to the drawing board


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 9, 2009)

I just measured Brutus again today since he just shed again, and he is now alittle over 29". He eats quite a bit most days, but has been going to sleep around 3pm everyday. Doesn't seem to want to roam around very much, he'll come out and take a lap around the living room, then walk into his enclosure and chill.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cleo is being a giant butt. She refused two different pups today (thought it might be because of color--first one was white, second was black and white).

She walked over it. I dangled it, wiggled it. Nada.

Sooooo I cracked an egg and dipped the head in and down it went. I have NO IDEA what her problem is. Most she got was one soft boiled egg a week....

Also, anybody else have runny stools? How do I get fiber into her? She won't touch any fruit or veggies.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 9, 2009)

every since nero had the mice he eats small amounts of everything exept telapia eggs used to be his fav but now he will take telapia over eggs i dont give him telapia exept once or twice a week i dont want him getting picky i guess this is his way of slowing down lol but he is still putting on bulk his tail is a lil wider than my three finger havnt measured him since friday he came in at 33 1/2 -34 1/2 cant remember exactly lol


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 10, 2009)

Jango has gotten a little picky since I started giving him chicken livers. He still eats anything I give him, but he usually picks at it a little before eating it. He will eat mice and supers OK, but he will stuff himself with chicken livers.
His chicken liver poo is absolutely nasty tho... :roll:

He had a down day this week, he only came out to eat after much coaxing. He only ate one mouse and about a doz supers, then wanted out of his feed box. I let him put to roam around and he kept coming back to me and trying to climb inside my clothes. The next day, he trashed his cage, ate like a pig, and ran from me when I tried to put him back in his cage after his daily "walk about". If I ignored him, he would follow me wherever I was (I let him roam when I'm doing things in the basement) but if I stooped to pick him up, he'd scurry away, only to come back a few minutes later. I was kinda funny, like a toddler playing "chase me". When I finally caught him and put him back in his cage, he seemed a little bummed.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't tried chicken livers yet but gizard poo is nasty too. I wish I had a basement or some really large room for Bee to wander safely. That is very cool how he plays with you like that. Very cool!


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 10, 2009)

He has about 1100 sf of room to roam, but i try to keep him in an area that's about 800 sf. Sometimes he's in one of these (without the chillen' of course):





I got it at Toys r Us or Wally World for about 40.00, It's nice for outside and works great with torts. It's called a Superyard XT gate play yard.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 10, 2009)

I finally found a supermarket location that sells chicken hearts... let me just say that *those* were a huge hit. Left a pile of those, some turkey, and some beef liver. Atilla ate ALL of the hearts, some of the turkey, and completely ignored the liver... guess I might have to start mixing that into the turkey if he keeps ignoring it.

Seems like on days that I work he gets bored waiting for his dinner and completely thrashes his cage, fills the water dish with substrate and jumps at the glass until I take him out. Once I take him out he has ZERO interest in food until I've let him explore and relax until his temperature drops, then if I place him back into his cage (with food) he'll eat like a pig. If instead of this routine I put him in his feeding bin he just walks all over the food and tries to get out. On weekends he'll eat anything (and everything) from the bin if I pull him out at about 11. I just wish he could adjust to my schedule more comfortably so he didn't get stuck learning bad habits like cage eating =/


----------



## reptastic (Nov 10, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> and ran from me when I tried to put him back in his cage after his daily "walk about". If I ignored him, he would follow me wherever I was (I let him roam when I'm doing things in the basement) but if I stooped to pick him up, he'd scurry away, only to come back a few minutes later. I was kinda funny, like a toddler playing "chase me". When I finally caught him and put him back in his cage, he seemed a little bummed.


its funny cause nero does the same thing i have an empty bedroom thati keep him and a few other reptiles in so he is allowed to free roam in there nero will run from the baking site as soon as i enter the room most times its funny cause he'll only run a few inches then stretch out on the floor like he is tired lol and recently found out he will follow me around if i have a ft mouse i think hes been a lil pissed at me lately he barely lets me pick him up he never tail-whipped me or bit me but lately he has been sorta hissing when i touch him (really deep breathing)


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> He has about 1100 sf of room to roam, but i try to keep him in an area that's about 800 sf. Sometimes he's in one of these (without the chillen' of course):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he can't climb out of that?


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Nov 10, 2009)

does it help if you try mice instead of rats? just a thought when my friends gu did that.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Nov 10, 2009)

Along the lines of what Meg said, my gu doesn't have a solid stool unless it's from a rat, any other time it's a black runny pile and quite a pain to clean up. doesn't matter what he eats (except for fruits and veggies haven't tried that yet) but would something less "meatty" help that out. Normally i would be worried that his body is processing the food to quickly and not getting all the nutrients out of it but he's already 3' and has a tail the size of my wifes wrist.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 10, 2009)

Its the lack of fiber that does it. Fiber serves no other purpose than to add bulk to your stool so that your intestines contract of a normal enough basis.

I'm not switching her over to mice, thanks for the suggestion though. I'd rather egg dip rats then have to feed multiple multiple mice in a few months.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 10, 2009)

i am going to try small rats this week i just hope nero takes them hes been doing well on the mice but i know rats are much better than mice


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 10, 2009)

Switched Cleo to eco today. Pretty sure she hates it.

I had a gnat infestation, and the cyprus had to go. Figured I'd try eco. Annnd I didn't buy enough. I used THREE bricks, and there is alot less substrate than there used to be it was weirding the both of us out.

She used her log hide tonight--jammed the front of it FULL of eco earth, like packed it in behind her.

She's mad at me. :shock: 






On a side note--what is that white spot at the tip of her nose? Its not a rub, its just that the black isn't there any more. It wasn't there a month ago---what does it mean?


----------



## Zilch (Nov 10, 2009)

Attila didn't particularly enjoy the eco at first either... I made the same mistake and didn't prep enough. They have to actually work at digging up a burrow with the eco compared to the cypress, so it puts them off at first when the only thing they've ever known before was mulch. It took Attila a couple days of pitching a fit and hiding in a hide box before he figured out that digging was quite viable and he's been a happy camper ever since!


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 10, 2009)

the best thing about the eco earth is the way tegus push it around with their front paws.. i'm not sure if every gu does this, but whenever i rearrange brutus' enclosure and rake the substrate, he goes in and pushes substrate around where he wants it. it's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## chuckwalla (Nov 11, 2009)

Kramer


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I too switched Urban AND my other tegu Isabella to eco earth a few days ago. I love it 29384 times more than cypruss mulch, i was having way to many problems with that stuff (humidity control, terrible smell after they deficate, and the fact that Isabella kept thinking the wood was mealworms so she would try to eat it.. just to name a few)... 
Urban and Isabella both seem to like it too, Urban loves to burrow underneath his water dish, and every now and then ill find him in the very center of his cage under a little mound that slightly moves every time he breathes, too cute haha. but whats REALLY cute is when he comes out from being burrowed, hes got a big ole pile of eco earth right on the top of his head, he walked around his cage and basked yesterday with an eco earth mountain on his head for litterally about 3 hours, and durring that 3 hours, i didnt think once to grab my camera. sometimes i dont know what im thinking!!! :doh gahh!! I will get some more pictures of Urban and his enclosure in the morning and post them here. :woot


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 11, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> Quijibo said:
> 
> 
> > He has about 1100 sf of room to roam, but i try to keep him in an area that's about 800 sf. Sometimes he's in one of these (without the chillen' of course):
> ...



He hasn't yet. He walks around poking his nose at the holes for a few minutes when I first put him in it, like he's checking to see if he can get through them, then he alternates between basking, and crawling under/pushing around the blanket I put in with him. I've left him in it for hours and he has never even started to climb the sides. I'd never leave him in it outside unless I was out with him. I think once (if) he discovers he can climb out, I'll have to keep a closer eye on him. Hopefully, I got a big, dumb one. BTW, I measured him today and he's 37". Seems like he's holding steady at around an inch a week.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quijibo said:
> ...




Wow! He's huge. I'm not sure how big Bee is. I think about 33"-34". He's about to shed. Then he always gets a growth spurt after. I don't know what he weighs but he's getting heavy. I'm guessing about 1 1/2 - 2 lbs. Bee unfortunately is very smart. I have seen him stand up against a flat wall on his tail alone with his back feet about 5 inches off the ground and try to pogo up the wall. Lol! I don't think that will work with him, but that's a great idea


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, hopefully Cleo is just small because she is in fact, a lady.

Girl is trying to drive me insane. Had to egg dip another meal and even then, for about 5 minutes she just wanted to LICK it, instead of eat it.

I think she might be going back into shed---I'd put her at maybe 24 inches now. A WHOLE FOOT behind some of her brothers! 

The goose---also, I let her roam in the bathroom today after tub time. I am slowly expanding how much freedom she has out of cage so it doesn't go to her head and turn her a bit wild. She did great today. No thrashing, running away or tail whipping.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 11, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quijibo said:
> ...



wow jango is big nero is only 34-35 " but he has been growing alot lately he has been eating well but i noticed that since his free roam has increased he has become more agressive , he did follow me around for a minute when i had a mouse in my hand he just shed a few days ago so im expecting him to be in the 40's soon his growth seems irregular 2" here a inch there but his girth has expanded tremendously i thin he got to be at least 3 pounds he is very heavy also i noticed after his last shed he is starting to get more creamy he looks kinda funny because his head is black his neck area is silvery with a purple tint and then he is creamy every were else lite a tri-color


----------



## Zilch (Nov 11, 2009)

Attila has been gorging lately. I haven't seen that crease in his midsection in 4 days and he's showing no sign of slowing down. I've never seen him have such an appetite, I'm guessing there's going to be one huge growth spurt coming soon.


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 12, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> He's about to shed. Then he always gets a growth spurt after. I don't know what he weighs but he's getting heavy. I'm guessing about 1 1/2 - 2 lbs. Bee unfortunately is very smart. I have seen him stand up against a flat wall on his tail alone with his back feet about 5 inches off the ground and try to pogo up the wall. Lol! I don't think that will work with him, but that's a great idea



Jango is still shedding about evary 7-10 days. He is about 5" to 6" wide across his body at the widest point. Today he ate 3 adult mice, a whole egg and a few supers.. He didn't want to roam after dinner, he just curled up in my lap and slept. He also does the pogo thing. He jumps out of his feed box and the bathtub, he climbs all over the furniture and has even tried to climb the curtains. But, he still won't climb out of his pen. He seems pretty content in it.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cleo still thinks its funny to refuse food. The amount of cajoling it takes me to get her to eat a rat pup isn't even funny anymore. I had to egg dip the damn thing again.

It was the first meal she'd had in over 7 days. But still, she is up CONSISTENTLY before her lights go on, and all day long digs random holes, and fills her water dish with eco and does tegu back flips and front flips and pushes things around just like an active baby should.

SHE'S TRYING TO DRIVE ME CRAZY AND ITS WORKING.

On the plus side, she is still a doll temperament wise. I have never been hissed at, slapped, or bitten. I can pick her up one handed any time and move her. I can touch all over her head and body without adverse reaction...

She just does NOT want to eat. ARrrgh.


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll trade ya!! Brutus is a friggin pig, he'll eat anything! I just measured him today, and he is now 32" long. He's still a bit smaller than his brothers, but he's gaining on them!


----------



## Zilch (Nov 20, 2009)

That's pretty strange. Though it is typical for a tegu preparing to hibernate to go without food in order to void their bowels before they go down... they aren't typically so feisty though, at least from what I've heard.

Attila is still active and destroying his cage on a daily basis... I was an hour late last night and he went to bed. I moved some of the eco around and he poked his head out... licked a couple times, and then covered his head up again. Guess he wasn't hungry


----------



## reptastic (Nov 20, 2009)

nero is a bit inbetween he wont eat til night time then he wants to pig out about 2 hours before the timer shuts everything off


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 21, 2009)

Dude, I should film her. Its CRAZY. It wakes me up out of a dead sleep in the morning, and her lights coming on don't do that. She like, jumps off of things, and climbs in the plants and up the background...and I put her in her feed bin and she just wants OUT.

I tried feeding her while she was roaming, and in her cage and nothing else worked. GRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 21, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Dude, I should film her. Its CRAZY. It wakes me up out of a dead sleep in the morning, and her lights coming on don't do that. She like, jumps off of things, and climbs in the plants and up the background...and I put her in her feed bin and she just wants OUT.
> 
> I tried feeding her while she was roaming, and in her cage and nothing else worked. GRRRRRRRRRRRR.


Zero's still up a little in the mornigs sometimes. When he is up climbing up the front of the cage and making the creepiest sound ever when he starts clawing the wire mesh on the front door. I alwayer think someone hitting my window when he does that and i shoot right up out of bed and then i notice him


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 24, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> On the plus side, she is still a doll temperament wise. I have never been hissed at, slapped, or bitten. I can pick her up one handed any time and move her. I can touch all over her head and body without adverse reaction...



Jango's an absolute peach also. When she's in the tub, she'll crawl over to my hands, lay her head on one and doze as I rub her on her head and cheeks. She'll let me turn her upside down to check her for leftover shed and make sure she's growing OK. Ever since she was a baby, I've picked her up from above and she's never even twitched. Does Cleo lift her body when you start to slide your hand under her? Jango does, like she's "helping" me pick her up.
The other day, she actually took a super that was lying in my open palm. She took it very gently and managed not to get the skin of my hand. Not the usual "grab a mouthful" like she usually does when she eats supers. I had a Savannah that would take food from between my fingers without getting skin. He was very careful just to get the food. Jango is so docile, I decided to see if she would do it also. Given Gu's rep for over the top feed response, I was a little aprehensive about trying it with Jango. Once again, her temperment proved solid. 
She's an absolute sweetheart.

I just hope I can break her of trying to climb on my head soon. She's getting way too big for that. Even with her nails trimmed, she still leaves marks. :shock:


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 1, 2009)

Happy late Five months to all the siblings! Here are some recent pictures of Cleo. She's only eating once every three days or so now, but she's still a little chub, so I'm not worried. (ps, that green thing is her new basking platform)


----------



## Dvdh1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Haven't been on in a while, been crazy busy. Bee still eats everyday like a pig and he is one of the tegus with an over the top feed response. After food he is chill. I am working on a bigger enclosure for him which i think will make him more mellow cause he will have more roaming room for exercise. Will try to get some new pictures up


----------



## Zilch (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah it's good to see this thread get bumped back up.

Attila is still feeding everyday and is over the 30" mark... I'm going to have to measure the beast again as it's been a couple weeks. I've moved him from a feeding bin into a feeding walk-in-closet =P He enjoys stuffing himself, basking, and then napping between two pillows or on my lap.

I'll have to snap some new pics when I get a chance to!


----------



## reptastic (Dec 2, 2009)

hi all glad to hear everyone is doing well i have a lil update on nero im now pretty sure he is a she and the last measurement taken on last saturday came in a lil over 38" still eats like crazy today she ate half of a 1lb. pack of turkey also i finally found a way to get her to take super worms by placing them in her food bowls also she will run up to me now if she sees me pick up herfood bowl lol it was scary the first time she did it lol i thought she was gonna bite me lmao i just froze up but she just wanted to see what was going in the bowl lol just like a tegu smart and nosey lol


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 5, 2009)

We had a first for us: Cleo ate a whole prey item, plus MORE.

I am THRILLED. For the first time in weeks, she went straight to her food offering, a rat pup with egg on its head, and gobbled it up, with NO hesitation! Then she licked up the egg in a way that made me think she would like more food. So I grabbed some raw ground beef, and she ate about a golfball sized portion ontop of the rat pup. If I'd had another thawed, I'm sure she easily would have eaten two! :shock: 

Silly girl. Finally deciding that she's hungry again. Here's pics of her after.









That platform is 12in long, by 6 inch wide too, as a reference. So, she's not as monstrous as some of her brothers, but she is growing.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 6, 2009)

cleo is looking good she will catch up soon to her brothers(most likely sisters soon enough) btw there not monstorous there pleasantly plum lol


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure chewie ended up being a girl but she's a hefty one at just over 37". She eats grapes, rasberries, her turkey concoction and small or medium rats depending on what the pet store has. I had her out the other day and put some small pieces of hotdog that my son didn't finish in my palm and he gently took them not even touching the skin. She still doesn't like to leave his cage though but once out she's a little angel laying on or behind me for hours on end. Jam x whitey create some great little siblings.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure chewie ended up being a girl but she's a hefty one at just over 37". She eats grapes, rasberries, her turkey concoction and small or medium rats depending on what the pet store has. I had her out the other day and put some small pieces of hotdog that my son didn't finish in my palm and he gently took them not even touching the skin. She still doesn't like to leave his cage though but once out she's a little angel laying on or behind me for hours on end. Jam x whitey create some great little siblings.


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 6, 2009)

Jango's slowed a little feeding and growth. She's been at 38" for about 3 weeks now, she just seems to be getting wider, and she eats about 1/2 as much as she did a few weeks ago. She still wants to roam a little, but only for a few minutes, then she looks for a place to hide.
I wonder how many of us asked for a boy and will end up with a girl (and vice versa). I asked for a boy but I'm about 99% sure Jango's a girl. I've thought about selling her and trying again for a boy, but she's such a peach that I'm afraid I'd end up with a hostile male, or worse, a hostile female.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 6, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> Jango's slowed a little feeding and growth. She's been at 38" for about 3 weeks now, she just seems to be getting wider, and she eats about 1/2 as much as she did a few weeks ago. She still wants to roam a little, but only for a few minutes, then she looks for a place to hide.
> I wonder how many of us asked for a boy and will end up with a girl (and vice versa). I asked for a boy but I'm about 99% sure Jango's a girl. I've thought about selling her and trying again for a boy, but she's such a peach that I'm afraid I'd end up with a hostile male, or worse, a hostile female.



im in pretty much a similar situation im 200% sure nero is a female although she has been a lil prissy lately i couldnt ask for a better pet so im going to wait to next season and try my luck with a red and its funny nero measured 38" like 1 1/2 week ago and hasnt grew a inch since but has been sleeping in for the last few days but will come out for food but dosnt eat as much her appetite picked up and then dropped it was so weird lol she has been trying to get this mouse that i have been keeping because i think she may be pregnant she gets all excited when i take the mouse out to check for babies and she see it :rant


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 7, 2009)

What's odd is, she's still shedding every week. :?:


----------



## reptastic (Dec 7, 2009)

nero is still shedding also and hasnt grown in length in about two weeks but still sheds i think they are just getting wider not longer


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Dec 7, 2009)

any new piccies?


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 7, 2009)

reptastic said:


> nero is still shedding also and hasnt grown in length in about two weeks but still sheds i think they are just getting wider not longer



Oh yes, Jango has gotten quite a bit wider. I also noticed that her growth has been mostly SVL, almost as if her tail has stopped growing in length. Jango seems to constantly have shed hanging off of her. She loves to be rubbed on her face and jaw to get the pieces off. She looks like a cat being petted.


----------



## mis jaksin (Dec 7, 2009)

these pics are from a couple weeks ago.. i forgot they were on my camera. but was a funny moment.. i was sitting on the couch, and brutus walked over and started attacking the button on my jeans by scratching at it and biting my jeans. now he does it every time! silly little gu.


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 8, 2009)

So... I guess Brutus is a _boy_  

Ya gotta watch them when they're roaming. Like a baby, they like to investigate things with their mouths. They especially like shiny metallic things. They'll eat all your spare change.


----------



## mis jaksin (Dec 8, 2009)

yes brutus is definitely a boy (even though he acts like a spoiled little girl sometimes!) i baby proofed our place before he was able to free roam (it has hardwood floors throughout which is nice), and his favorite place to hang out is on top of my external hard drive. silly little gu.


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 8, 2009)

Jango. 38" and getting wider..


----------



## lazyjr52 (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont see anything.


----------



## mis jaksin (Dec 10, 2009)

jango is very pretty.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 10, 2009)

here is nero who is also 38" long and getting wider 
















caught her talking on the phone with her brothers and sisters lol (glad i got unlimited minutes)


----------



## reptastic (Dec 12, 2009)

well,after talking to bobby for a while today i know for sure that nero is a female also he said it was weird that she has a black head because he didnt produce any black heads this year so i guess she was lucky lol i measured her today and she grew an inch in the two weeks since i measured her so now she is a tad bit over 39" soon she will be 4'+


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW... Zero's twin is passing him up by a whole foot! Well Zero is definitely not hibernating its December now and hes up everyday eating now. I'm amazed he was asleep a few months ago when it was warmer, at night it drops to 30 degrees and he's still up every morning wanting more food lol. He's small but maybe because he was asleep for a couple month's or some what asleep


----------



## reptastic (Dec 19, 2009)

hey guys/gals how is everyone doing, havnt seem many updates on here lately. i know most of you are busy with the holidays and everything. hope to see you guys online soon. a lil update on my gu she is fine still up almost every day and still eating alot she is still growing good.she is now 40" long and is starting to calm down a bit. she is a great pet


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a quick pic of Cleo, curled up in her favorite spot. I heap eco on it daily and mist it down for humidity and some cushioning for her to lay on. She seems more comfortable then just laying on the wood. 

She doesn't refuse meals anymore, but she eats maybe every four days. The signs I use to tell if she's hungry is her digging behavior (she goes mad in the morning digging and scratching on the glass once she's warm when she's hungry) and I've been watching how long it takes for a bowel movement, and her digestion is slowed. On days that she eats, she will bask til lights out, otherwise, she will bed down between 2 and 4 pm.

Its adorable though, if she's buried, I open the cage doors, call her names a few times and lightly tap on the substrate and she comes up to say hello and basks for a bit to warm up before going back to bed.

She's a very sweet girl.

Happy Holidays Siblings! :hug


----------



## reptastic (Dec 21, 2009)

hey meg i think you better start checking cleo for spurs lol she looks like she might be a he i might be wrong but does she have a really wide belly nero had one since she was like 19"


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nah, she's actually very svelte looking when she hasn't just eaten. I'll snap a picture before I feed her today, do a before and after.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 21, 2009)

she just looks alot like missjaksin's tegu thats it seems like most of our gu's have a twin lol


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

She's a silly girl. Anybody think that two rat fuzzies is too much for one meal? I didn't have to add any egg today, but that pup had blood on its nose. She didn't seem overly "stretched" after eating just one, but I am hesitant to offer two. Here's two pics of her today with said pup in mouf. :-D 




oh hai!





btw, I've never measured her because she doesn't really cooperate with me, but she's gotta be 25 inches now w/ tail.


----------



## mis jaksin (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, Cleo looks a lot like my boy Brutus... Although, Brutus is about 8-10" longer than Cleo! He has the black nose with a dark head..


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yup, My Lele is a slow grower.
(I know its not really derivative from Cleo, but for some reason, I call her Le-le alot)

She's finally stopped hesitating when eating, before she acted like she didn't know what food was. (for a few weeks in there anyway) she's doing great now, and looks to be going into shed again.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 22, 2009)

tell me about it lol nero had slowed down on eating then she went off food for like 4 or 5 days then bam out of no were she startrd gulping down large smounts of food . she can eat almost a pound of food in one sitting. she just shed today also she is a huge girl. she looks gravid after she eats lol her belly just drags.i gotta get some new pics


----------



## reptastic (Dec 26, 2009)

here is a pic i took of nero today this girl is huge havnt measured her in a while but her last one was a lil over 40" and she is still eating like crazy ill post some more pics soon hopefuly ill get some clear ones


----------



## reptastic (Jan 1, 2010)

wow they are now 6 mo. i remember when i first got nero she was only 5 wks. old and about 10" she is growing up so fast. just a little update she is now 42" and about 10lbs. now but she is having a bit of trouble pooping but after a warm soak and a good belly rub she should be fine i hope if not its off to the vet. how is everyone and there gus? ill get around to posting some recent pics soon


----------



## mis jaksin (Jan 2, 2010)

here is brutus at 6months old. he is probably a little over 3 feet now. 

happy holidays everyone!


----------



## reptastic (Jan 2, 2010)

i wonder if all tegus have that pyramid spot above their vent both of my tegus have it


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 7, 2010)

Zero just tried to attack my toes through the glass. I was watching tv and was wiggling my toes and he slammed into the front of the glass. I hadn't fed him yet today and he charged but i guess im going to have to go defrost a mouse now.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow Zeros a piggy. He eats tons of food lol but I expect that from him now so I run into the room early in the mornings with a plate of food for him so he doesnt get pissy because hes hungry.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 12, 2010)

hey tanman57 do yo have any new pics of zero, i need to upload some that i have of nero, this girl is huge i going to post some of her pics on here later.i wonder what jam and whitey looks like.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 12, 2010)

reptastic said:


> hey tanman57 do yo have any new pics of zero, i need to upload some that i have of nero, this girl is huge i going to post some of her pics on here later.i wonder what jam and whitey looks like.


I dont I just have videos. Ill take some pics though when he's done taking a cat nap.

Heres the video of him eating a mouse right after he polished off a plate of beef
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-HAq7dIaHY" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-HAq7dIaHY</a><!-- m -->


----------



## reptastic (Jan 12, 2010)

here is the thread with some pics of nero btw tanman57 great video zero is looking great!

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5924&p=60485#p60485


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 12, 2010)

reptastic said:


> here is the thread with some pics of nero btw tanman57 great video zero is looking great!
> 
> http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5924&p=60485#p60485


Thanks, and nero's freakin enourmous lol. Shes looking fat happy and healthy.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 12, 2010)

hey tanman57 thanks btw who did your siggy it looks awesome!!


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 12, 2010)

Crusher08 did it for me


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 12, 2010)

So whats the consensus? Are the JxW babies aggressive feeders? Or sweet feeders? I could use my fingers (and I have) when I feed Cleo. I Even did a video of me hand feeding her apple.

I've also wiggled turkey in front of her face with ma bare hand. Could practically put food in the girls mouth.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 12, 2010)

nero is an aggressive feeder sorta i mean i can hand feed her with out her biting me but when her food bowl is placed in front of her she gets excited. mice and rats she still shakes them wildly and she is always fed ft. but i have seen her gently pickup small pieces of eggs


----------



## Zilch (Jan 13, 2010)

Attila is a pretty relaxed eater, whenever I take him out for feeding time I've got the food already prepared and placed. He'll wander over... lick at it a couple times and go back to exploring for about 10 minutes- THEN it's time to eat. I just don't think he likes conforming to anyone else's schedule =P


----------



## exotic princess (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe my Pandora is one of Jam X Whitey's! She's 24 inches long and she weighs 510g as of the 23rd. She is so awesome, a little bit jumpy from the get go out of her enclosure. She soon calms down and just wants to veg on my lap. Growing and eating everything in site. Loves rasberries by hand.]


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's my new gu Malice... I just received her from Bobby, last night:


----------



## nemo66 (Jan 28, 2010)

aw awesome! im ordering my red in a few days. its nice to see that the babys haven't gotten to big yet lol. i cant wait to get it


----------



## reptastic (Jan 29, 2010)

nemo66 said:


> aw awesome! im ordering my red in a few days. its nice to see that the babys haven't gotten to big yet lol. i cant wait to get it



lol you must havt seen some of jamxwhitey's babys mines 45" long im waiting to see quijibo's tÃ?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬gu she has to be about 4' by now


----------



## nemo66 (Jan 29, 2010)

reptastic said:


> nemo66 said:
> 
> 
> > aw awesome! im ordering my red in a few days. its nice to see that the babys haven't gotten to big yet lol. i cant wait to get it
> ...



wow 45" how old is yours now?


----------



## reptastic (Jan 29, 2010)

she or he made 7 mo. today


----------



## mis jaksin (Jan 30, 2010)

happy 7 month birthday everybody! 

here's a few pics of brutus from today...


----------



## reptastic (Jan 30, 2010)

here are some pics i took of nero taday, brutus looks a lot like nero


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got her today ,She's beautiful, THANKS Bobby


----------



## kaa (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to say that mine is a Jam/Whitey baby too.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 4, 2010)

kaa said:


> I'm going to say that mine is a Jam/Whitey baby too.


lol seems thats the trend now.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok well im a little late for this but heres a picture i took of Zero today (Just to clarify I did ask bobby who the parents were and he was 22" when I got him" hope that clears up any confusion anyone else had.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 23, 2010)

hey guys i was thinking it was time to re-open this thread seeing as soi many new people are getting jamxwhitey babys. with the 29th being just around the corner i figured i start a lil early lol! this is my first and by far largest tegu nero for those that may not know she is a 09' jamxwhitey baby that didnt hibernate and didnt really slow down on eating either she measured 38" today and thats without the 11" of tail she dropped a few wks ago she would have been over 4' without even being a y/o!here is a pic i snapped earlier today enjoy:


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

She does look big :-D and healthy...keep up the good work...today I should be recieving my jamxwhitey baby I ordered yesterday from Bobby and as soon as it's here I'll add my pic to the post


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

My jamxwhitey baby is here....here goes some pics... :-D


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 25, 2010)

so little compared to the siblings!


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2010)

I know  but were gonna get him caught up


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's a couple new ones of Cleo, the little monster. She's in full swing tegu pueberty right now, and fully awake now that its spring here. Already going into another shed. It seems like her face is forever peeling. Its time for a bigger cage as well. She's a wrecking ball in the one she's got now. 











(Keep in mind only half of her is visible in the photos) She's now 31 inches with tail. :shock: Still much smaller than her brothers, so I am hoping that proves her femaleness, and I wont have to change her name to Cleon. haha


----------



## reptastic (Mar 26, 2010)

hey meg havnt seen you in a while check your pm's


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 26, 2010)

ill post pictures of Zero tomorrow when hes awake again. I know he's truely a he because he has the two hemipeins (not really sure what there called) that come out when he goes to the bathroom. He is getting to be a little monster at just a little over 37".


----------



## reptastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Here re some pics of nero i took today, i tool a pic of her next to one of those super worms tubs feom petsmart for size reference. they are all growing up so fas t *sniff sniff* lol, enjoy!


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 3, 2010)

I am seriously considering rehoming Cleo.

Today I found her on top of her cage, amidst wires, and two heat lamps. It was just chance I went in to check on her, and chance that I actually spotted her. From first glace, it looked like she had buried down for a nap.

Now that she knows she can get out of the cage (I have weighted the top to prevent another one) she spent almost 45 minutes climbing and pushing on the screen to get out again. She fell numerous times.

I feel like I am hitting a wall repeatedly with her. I was promoted at work, and with school, have next to no time for her. I feel terrible about it.

I won't have space for a bigger cage until we move, after May. And I'm afraid that with her in that cage for that much longer, something terrible is going to happen. She could have fallen today and killed herself. She was 5ft off of a wood floor. She could have knocked over a heat lamp and started a fire.

Does someone with one of her siblings want her? I don't want to let some stranger have her. Help.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 3, 2010)

its weird you mentioned that, when i had nero in a 4x2x2 enclosre when she was smaller, she did the exact samething once she found out how to escape and actually did cause a smal fire 2x luckilys he was ok both times but it really freaked me out! i kept trying to ix the problem but she always found a way out. and once i let her free roam i had to lock the door because she figured out how to push the door open to the reptile room! these guys are super intelligent i tell you.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Apr 4, 2010)

chewie was doing the same thing, her cage is two feet tall and was somehow climbing out of the top wher the lamp is. i screwed some screen over the hole now she has rubbed the scales off her nose twice. i have some neosporen* on it but what can i do to stop this, can uvb get through glass or plexi glass something smooth to put over the hole. all info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TanMan57 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well heres my update of Zero hes about 37" and weighs about 5 pounds. These pics were from a couple of days ago in my front yard.







































Oh and I caught him blink


----------



## Cali 202 (Apr 21, 2010)

That picture of him blinking is awesome! And man I wish I had better luck getting the harness on my tegu, bleh.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 21, 2010)

I no longer have Cleo. She arrived at her new home today. A friend of mine took her. He paid for shipping only. I didn't charge a dime for her. Would have been nice for her to go to a home with her siblings, but Tom will be an excellent care giver.

Its really interesting to see how the keepers of different species relate to each other. I am also on a gecko forums (2 actually) and a tortoise forum. And I can tell you, the people there are much more supportive than "Tegu people"


----------



## reptastic (Apr 22, 2010)

tanman57: man zero is looking awesome its amazing still how much some of look alike as they age!

meg90: im sorry to hear that you no longer have cleo, hopefully her new owner will join and continue to keep us up to date on her, after all she is the reason we have this thread! and ill be seeing you around on those forums


----------



## Zelera (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: hFor everyone who has a Jam x Whitey Baby hatched on June 29*

Hey people I'm not 100% positive if mine is a Jam X Whitey but let me know what you think.i got her last month.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 22, 2010)

SIBLING OR NOT HE IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## mis jaksin (Apr 22, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> I no longer have Cleo. She arrived at her new home today. A friend of mine took her. He paid for shipping only. I didn't charge a dime for her. Would have been nice for her to go to a home with her siblings, but Tom will be an excellent care giver.
> 
> Its really interesting to see how the keepers of different species relate to each other. I am also on a gecko forums (2 actually) and a tortoise forum. And I can tell you, the people there are much more supportive than "Tegu people"




wow meg... couldn't get more rude than that... you don't feel 'tegu people' are supportive... thanks. hopefully cleo went to a more friendly environment now!


----------



## kaa (Apr 23, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > I no longer have Cleo. She arrived at her new home today. A friend of mine took her. He paid for shipping only. I didn't charge a dime for her. Would have been nice for her to go to a home with her siblings, but Tom will be an excellent care giver.
> ...




I agree, that was kinda uncalled for. What were we not supportive of?


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW.... What was that all about????


Meg90 said:


> I no longer have Cleo. She arrived at her new home today. A friend of mine took her. He paid for shipping only. I didn't charge a dime for her. Would have been nice for her to go to a home with her siblings, but Tom will be an excellent care giver.
> 
> Its really interesting to see how the keepers of different species relate to each other. I am also on a gecko forums (2 actually) and a tortoise forum. And I can tell you, the people there are much more supportive than "Tegu people"


----------



## Herplings (May 25, 2010)

Lmao. I have not posted here in a while. but I saw this and had to chime in.

I told everyone this about Meg90 and I was the bad guy.

Yep she is a A1-nut job. I have seen her over the years personally attack all kinds of reptile keepers and owners. I have watched her try to tell everyone how to raise their animals and tell everyone they are doing it wrong, and then she turns around and messes up her animals and has to get rid of Tegus that she did such a bad job of raising she is scared to death of it, so she gives it away.

Great job Meg90, you did an amazing job with that Tegu. 

Okay I am done now.


----------



## kaa (May 25, 2010)

welcome back herplings. I think i missed where you told us about her. I have seen your animals. And the way you take care of them. I for one would have listened to you on this subject. Megs outburst took me by surprise. I hope to see you on here more often.


----------



## eddyjack (May 25, 2010)

Damn, I knew it!


----------



## reptastic (May 31, 2010)

wooooo whoooo only 1 more month to go lol and we will be celebrating some 1st birthdays :cheers :bud :woot :app ! here are some pics i got saturday of nero, her tail is growing back nicely too! :grno :jes


----------



## DMBizeau (May 31, 2010)

looking good.


----------



## mis jaksin (Jun 7, 2010)

here are some pics of brutus.. it was his first time out on the grass since i've had him... hilarious watching him swim through it.. looked like a lil snake. :app


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 7, 2010)

He is looking great! How big is he now?


----------



## mis jaksin (Jun 8, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> He is looking great! How big is he now?




just measured him today and he is 50" total length. big boy!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 8, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> DMBizeau said:
> 
> 
> > He is looking great! How big is he now?
> ...



He sure is, especially for a yearling. I love his black nose.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you tell me where you got your harness for him and what make it is?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 8, 2010)

hey have you got a weight on brutus? he is about the same size as nero just longer since she lost a portion of her tail, but she is 40" with out her missing tail and she weighed 17lbs last time i weighed her which was about a month ago.


----------



## mis jaksin (Jun 14, 2010)

no, i haven't weighed brutus in a while.. i'll try to tomorrow, and let you know.


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 21, 2010)

Doing well in her new digs. It wasn't a fun decision to make, but it was the right one. Deciding to rehome her was really hard on me, after what I went through to get a tegu in the first place. 

This is what she will be living in next year, after hibernating and reaching her full adult potential:






Tom is building heated dens, and planting/landscaping the enclosures. The picture is from just after they finished construction.

This is what his old tegu enclosure looked like, before he moved to the new place:









I still miss her alot, but she's a happier tegu now than she was with me. I hated keeping her cooped up during work and school. I picked the one person that I knew could give her an existence that I could not. I admit, that it was poor decision making to get a large lizard with no permanent access to an outdoor enclosure, but I am glad that after everything I could get her to the home I did. She's still the sweet girl that I raised, and Tom's 3yr old Ava often interacts with her. Someday I'll make the trip out there to visit.

Happy almost 1st birthday Jam x Whitey babies


----------



## fireimp141 (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy sweet lord that is an awesome outdoor enclosure!!


----------



## Zelera (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is a little update on mine.shes doing awesome and growing really fast!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 17, 2013)

Are there any updates on this Clutch??? I believe my female is part of it. And want to see how everyone is doing?


----------

